# Lohnt sich der Einstieg in Rift



## Maniaccc (31. August 2011)

Hi Leute,

mich würde mal interessieren ob sich Rift lohnt, da ich gerade ne MMO Alternative suche. Es wäre schön wenn ihr mal Pro und Contra aufzählen könnt aber bitte objektiv gesehen und nicht aus Fanboy oder Rifthasser sicht.

Danke im voraus

Gruß

Maniac


----------



## floppydrive (31. August 2011)

Gibt es schon genug Threads zu, in diesem findest du viele Meinungen und nicht nur Flames etc. http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/187987-aufhoeren-nach-4-tagen/


----------



## Kamsi (31. August 2011)

Was suchste den für ein mmo ?

Rift hat ein sehr gutes talentsystem
klassiches questdesign
fordernde inis
hübsch designte welt
nettes achivment und artefakt system


wie der endgame content aussieht weiss ich leider nicht da meine gilde in rift aufhörte und ich mit ihnen.


----------



## Maniaccc (31. August 2011)

Ich suche ein nettes MMO in dem man nette Leute trifft gemeinsam Levelt,Questet was auch immer. WoW ist für mich momentan ein wenig ausgelutscht ich mag einfach mal was neues sehen und spielen.

Das klingt ja bisher nicht schlecht aber interessant wäre es für mich was dich zu aufhören bewegt hat.

LG

Mani


----------



## jeef (31. August 2011)

Maniaccc schrieb:


> Ich suche ein *nettes* MMO in dem man* nette* Leute trifft* gemeinsam* Levelt,Questet was auch immer
> LG
> Mani



HdRO

Rift nimmt sich nicht viel zu WoW.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (31. August 2011)

Maniaccc schrieb:


> Ich suche ein nettes MMO in dem man nette Leute trifft gemeinsam Levelt,Questet was auch immer. WoW ist für mich momentan ein wenig ausgelutscht ich mag einfach mal was neues sehen und spielen.
> 
> Das klingt ja bisher nicht schlecht aber interessant wäre es für mich was dich zu aufhören bewegt hat.
> 
> ...



lade dir mal die trial von Rift runter. geht echt ab und macht spass. kannst zu uns aus n server brutwacht, da is gut was los 

Rift bietet im moment eine vielfalt an Content an die kein anderes MMO ran kommt. Trion achtet sehr auf die Community und Entwickelt das Spiel immer weiter. Allein wenn du dir anschaust was mit dem kommenden Patch für tolle Sachen kommen wird dein Herz höher schlagen


----------



## Maniaccc (1. September 2011)

So habs mir für 15 Euronen einfach mal geholt. Sieht bisher ganz gut aus jetzt muß ich nur noch ordentlich Leute finden :-)


----------



## Micro_Cuts (1. September 2011)

Maniaccc schrieb:


> So habs mir für 15 Euronen einfach mal geholt. Sieht bisher ganz gut aus jetzt muß ich nur noch ordentlich Leute finden :-)



welcher server?

brutwacht is gut oder granitstaub. (servertransfer is kostenlos)


----------



## Mayestic (1. September 2011)

Maniaccc schrieb:


> Ich suche ein nettes MMO in dem man nette Leute trifft gemeinsam Levelt,Questet was auch immer.



Ich wünsche dir das du das findest was du suchst. Ich weiß nicht ob es an mir lag aber die meiste Zeit habe ich alleine gespielt. 
Das Spiel ist aus meiner Sicht schon so weit fortgeschritten das in vielen Levelgebieten kaum noch was los ist und die meisten Spieler die man siehst sind twinks. 
Ein Gilde zu finden wird sicher nicht schwer nur müssen da auch welche sein die in etwa deine Spielzeiten haben oder in deinem L evelbereich sind. Sonst sieht es aus wie in WoW und Co. auch. 
Meistens turnt man alleine durch die Welt. Im ersten Gebiet nach dem Startgebiet ist noch viel los, ich zweiten auch aber dann verläuft es sich und erst so ab Level 40 findet man wieder viele Spieler. 
Aber keine Sorge man levelt eigentlich recht flott in Rift. Im Chat ist meistens auch nicht viel los. In Dungeonfinder kann man als Lowlevel auch schonmal nen Tag verbringen und es tut sich nix wenn man selber nicht grade Tank oder Heiler spielen will.

Wie gesagt du musst Glück haben. Weil solo macht das Spiel kaum Spaß.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (1. September 2011)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dir das du das findest was du suchst. Ich weiß nicht ob es an mir lag aber die meiste Zeit habe ich alleine gespielt.
> Das Spiel ist aus meiner Sicht schon so weit fortgeschritten das in vielen Levelgebieten kaum noch was los ist und die meisten Spieler die man siehst sind twinks.
> Ein Gilde zu finden wird sicher nicht schwer nur müssen da auch welche sein die in etwa deine Spielzeiten haben oder in deinem L evelbereich sind. Sonst sieht es aus wie in WoW und Co. auch.
> Meistens turnt man alleine durch die Welt. Im ersten Gebiet nach dem Startgebiet ist noch viel los, ich zweiten auch aber dann verläuft es sich und erst so ab Level 40 findet man wieder viele Spieler.
> ...



das stimmt keineswegs. 

ich habe 2 twinks (wächter und skeptiker), einen 30er einen 40er und ich treffe genug spieler in dem levelbereich - neue sowie twinks.vielleicht hattest du einfach einen leeren server


----------



## Taniquel (2. September 2011)

imho ist Rift eine sehr gute Alternative zu WoW, allerdings fehlen mir Sachen wie Kochen und Angeln (man wollte es wohl nicht 1:1 klonen). Die Welt ist im Vergleich allerdings sehr klein , man ist also sehr schnell durch. Als Nonraider gibt es dann nur Daylies, twinken oder PvP. Die Community ist supernett, den Newbies wird geholfen, Fehler werden verziehen und PvP ist gut gelöst, man ist mit x1 nicht generell Opfer von jedem mit nem höheren lvl. Ich bin jetzt aber erstmal 2Monate wieder bei WoW , einfach mal wieder ein paar Fische braten und vllt stellt sich ja das alte Feeling wieder ein. Rift ist dennoch sehr gut finde ich , sollte man mal antesten , obwohl es die Gamecards jetzt auch nur noch für 2 Monate gibt^^


----------



## Anvy (2. September 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> das stimmt keineswegs.
> 
> ich habe 2 twinks (wächter und skeptiker), einen 30er einen 40er und ich treffe genug spieler in dem levelbereich - neue sowie twinks.vielleicht hattest du einfach einen leeren server



Kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Spiele derzeitig meinen ersten Char mit meinem Freund hoch. Am Abend treffen wir auf genug Leute und bei den Events ist man immer locker 20 Mann. Die Leute sind sehr angenehm und flamen nicht rum, wenn man schreibt, dass man das erste Mal in einer Instanz ist. Das Questen gefällt mir relativ gut. Ist halt aber immer dasselbe, wie in anderen Spielen auch. Das Skillsystem finde ich auch super. Bei anderen Spielen ist schon vorgegeben, was man ist. Bei RIFT ist man flexibler. Auch schön fand ich die PvP-Seele. Was ich allerdings noch nicht herausgefunden habe ist, wie man im Rang aufsteigt. XD Auch die Erfolge finde ich schön und dafür wird man mit netten Titeln belohnt.

Natürlich hat mir auch etwas nicht gefallen. Da ich allerdings noch nicht so lange spiele hält es sich bisher in Grenzen. Wenn RIFT Events verloren wurden lauern da immer Truppen Elite-Mobs rum. Wenn man denen alleine begegnet ist es meistens schon aus. Habe ich das ein oder andere Mal deutlich zu spüren bekommen. Auch gibt es noch den ein oder anderen Bug. Bei mir z.B. schließt sich immer die Anzeige, dass PvP Invite ist. Support war aber so freundlich mir zu erklären, dass ich über das PvP-Fenster eintreten kann. 

Fazit: Wer auf das gute alte Questen und Inis gehen steht, der ist hier gut aufgehoben. Klar gibt es noch nicht allzu viel, aber RIFT ist noch Jung und muss erstmal wachsen.


----------



## Lancegrim (2. September 2011)

DIe Ränge im PvP kommen erst mit Level 50, vorher kannst du dafür leider garnichts tun.


----------



## iwoki (2. September 2011)

Hallo, ich habe mir gestern einen Test Account angelegt und gestern die erste Stunde mal ein bisschen reingeschnuppern. Derweil siehts interessant aus. Besonder das Skill- und Fähigkeitensystem ist doch ziemlich offen gestaltet.
Als Server habe ich mir den Empfohlenen "Granitstaub" genommen und einen Sturmrufer Magier erstellt (Heisst der wirklich so?)
Kontakt zu Mitspielern hatte ich bisher keinen.


----------



## Lancegrim (2. September 2011)

Jap, Stormcaller im englischen. Sehr stylischer Magier.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (2. September 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Jap, Stormcaller im englischen. Sehr stylischer Magier.



ja ich hab auch einen, kombiniert mit elementalist seele bekommst du noch n geiles luftelementar dazu.

Bsp: http://seelenplaner.telara.net/#mage;1.4;13,0535001105005100131;17,05510025050031302111;0


----------



## s4nct0 (2. September 2011)

Maniaccc schrieb:


> Ich suche ein nettes MMO in dem man nette Leute trifft gemeinsam Levelt,Questet was auch immer. WoW ist für mich momentan ein wenig ausgelutscht ich mag einfach mal was neues sehen und spielen.
> 
> Das klingt ja bisher nicht schlecht aber interessant wäre es für mich was dich zu aufhören bewegt hat.
> 
> ...



Also wenn du eine Abwechslung zu WoW suchst ist Rift mit Sicherheit das richtige. Allerdings wenn du mit WoW ganz aufhören willst, wirst du nach einer gewissen Zeit festellen das Rift eigentlich nichts anderes ist als WoW nur das weniger Content(nicht nur Raids, sondern Questgebiete, Inis, Feste etc) bietet und du in drei Talentbäumen in deinen Möglichkeiten eingeschränkt bist. Auch wird einem schon beim zweiten twink das Startgebiet zum nervobjekt weil man einfach keine Auswahlmöglichkeit hat. (Und wenn du dann den gleichen Riss das 3000000 mal gemacht hast weißt du wovon ich rede^^)
Also ich sage das jetzt so allgemein weil wir mit der kompletten Gilde (33Leute) zu Rift gewechselt sind (aus den gleichen Gründen die du hier gerade aufzählst) und 32 Leute (sind sogar eigentlich um die 40 weil wir dort noch leute kennen gelernt haben die auch wieder zurück zu WoW sind)heute wieder in WoW zusammen spielen und den gleichen Eindurck haben, wenn einem Grafik nicht über alles geht ist WoW einfach besser.

Aber gut ich will hier Rift auf keinen Fall kaputt reden es hat seine Daseinsberechtigung und der Umgangston unter den Spielern ist wie es in HDRO oder AOC auch ist, besser als in WoW. (unter ein paar hundert bzw vlt ein- zweitausend Spielern sind weniger Arschlöcher als unter ein paar Millionen dafür gibts bei den paar Millionen umso mehr nette  )
Naja ich wills nicht zum xten Vergleich machen und hier alles runter rattern 

Wie gesagt ich empfehle dir Rift als abwechslung bzw. zum wieder Lust auf WoW holen(dazu ist es definitiv gut^^), wenn du allerdings wirklich in ein anderes Spielkonzept als WoW möchtest kann ich dir eher HDRO empfehlen. Dort laufen wirklich dinge anders, aber das muss man eben mögen. Oder eben AOC was wohl wirklich gut geworden sein soll.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (3. September 2011)

s4nct0 schrieb:


> Also wenn du eine Abwechslung zu WoW suchst ist Rift mit Sicherheit das richtige. Allerdings wenn du mit WoW ganz aufhören willst, wirst du nach einer gewissen Zeit festellen das Rift eigentlich nichts anderes ist als WoW nur das weniger Content(nicht nur Raids, sondern Questgebiete, Inis, Feste etc) bietet und du in drei Talentbäumen in deinen Möglichkeiten eingeschränkt bist. Auch wird einem schon beim zweiten twink das Startgebiet zum nervobjekt weil man einfach keine Auswahlmöglichkeit hat. (Und wenn du dann den gleichen Riss das 3000000 mal gemacht hast weißt du wovon ich rede^^)
> Also ich sage das jetzt so allgemein weil wir mit der kompletten Gilde (33Leute) zu Rift gewechselt sind (aus den gleichen Gründen die du hier gerade aufzählst) und 32 Leute (sind sogar eigentlich um die 40 weil wir dort noch leute kennen gelernt haben die auch wieder zurück zu WoW sind)heute wieder in WoW zusammen spielen und den gleichen Eindurck haben, wenn einem Grafik nicht über alles geht ist WoW einfach besser.
> 
> Aber gut ich will hier Rift auf keinen Fall kaputt reden es hat seine Daseinsberechtigung und der Umgangston unter den Spielern ist wie es in HDRO oder AOC auch ist, besser als in WoW. (unter ein paar hundert bzw vlt ein- zweitausend Spielern sind weniger Arschlöcher als unter ein paar Millionen dafür gibts bei den paar Millionen umso mehr nette  )
> ...



eigtl bietet Rift inzwischen sogar mehr content. Okay wenn du den ganzen alten content von WoW mitzählst is das was anderes - aber den machen halt kaum noch leute. Ich spiele Rift jetz seit 6 Monaten und hab immer noch nicht genug . Hab mich zwischenzeitlich wieder mal in WoW eingeloggt und nur bereut da sich 12 euro rausgeworfen hab.

Probier es aus. Die einen bleiben dabei die anderne nicht. Aber hier pauschal zu sagen es is das gleiche wie WoW is einfach falsch. Dann könnte man auch sagen SWTOR und GW2 werden auch so wie WoW, Aion is wie Rift, HDRO is wie AoC ... ja im prinzip ähneln sie sich alle.


----------



## Eisdra (3. September 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> das stimmt keineswegs.
> 
> ich habe 2 twinks (wächter und skeptiker), einen 30er einen 40er und ich treffe genug spieler in dem levelbereich - neue sowie twinks.vielleicht hattest du einfach einen leeren server


Frage mich auch immer, woher diese Infos kommen. Könnte sein, dass man sich zu einer Zeit einloggt, wo die Menge der Spieler z.B. in der Schule sind bzw. arbeiten (btw - das ist *keine* Wertung). Ich habe jetzt 6 Twinks über alle lvl-Bereiche auf Spross-Passage und hier ist immer was los. 

btw - wer aus WoW rausgeht, um in Rift glücklich zu werden, um dann sich wieder Appetit für WoW zu holen ... sorry, ich kann mir das persönlich gar nicht mehr vorstellen. Das wäre so, als würde ich Reisnägel schlucken müssen. Ich meine, sind das reale Aussagen? Eine Gilde, abgeödet von WoW joint Rift, um dann ... mit mehr (?!) Appetit (bitte?) wieder in WoW einzuschlagen? Ja, genau.


----------



## Eisdra (3. September 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> Dann könnte man auch sagen SWTOR und GW2 werden auch so wie WoW


Wie das aktuelle buffed-Magazin zeigt, geht auch auf Jahre kein Weg an WoW vorbei, denn selbst wenn es wiederaufbereiteter Content ist, so ist dieser doch so hochwertig, dass einem die Freudentränen in den Augen stehen.


Florian Emmerich zu Rift 1.4: "Eine Frage der Zeit, bis Rift den Genre-Primus ein, wenn nicht gar überholt hat"
Florian Emmerich zu WoW "Totgesagte leben länger dank buffed!": "Kaum kommt der nächste fiese Oberdrache, diesmal blau statt lila, schon verschwinden Rift, Aion und Konsorten in der Versenkung"

Ich denke Flo war bei der Rift-Aussage ein wenig müde. Wie wir ja lesen durften, hat sich ja Warhammer Online 1,2 Millionen mal verkauft, also was soll da Rift reissen? WoW wird immer in unseren Herzen wohnen. Groß, mächtig und kaum zu übersehen. Lest die aktuelle buffed, da kann man sich ein gutes Urteil bilden über die MMOs und die vergebene Liebesmüh von Nicht-Blizzard-Games. Ich sehe es wo wie Oliver Haake "Wer kennt denn bitte Guild Wars?". Recht hat er. Gut, man könnte nun anführen das wäre die Aufgabe von motivierten und unparteiischen Redakteuren, aber ... hey, Kleinkram muss nicht interessieren gegenüber 12 Millionen Accounts. Nein, wartet - 11 Millionen Accounts. Unmengen Abonnenten, welche ehliche und offene Informationen wollen. Zum Beispiel in Form von Kristallkugel-Geschichten, bei denen Praktikanten gewichtige Informationen über kommende Erweiterungen zusammengetragen haben. Echt, ich finde das richtig klasse. Okay, das nimmt massig Platz ein, welche man für andere "Sachen" nutzen könnte, aber andererseits - nicht nur in unseren Herzen sollte viel Platz für WoW vorhanden sein.

Ich denke aber nicht, dass die Redaktion sich Sorgen machen muss. Gut, Flo hat sich gewundert das GW2 keine Raids hat und vermutlich aus der GW2-Ankündigung eine Welle losgetreten wurde, dass Raids für Spieler nicht so bedingungslos das Beste des Besten für die Besten ist. Gut, war man mal nicht nah am Kunden, sondern eher am Hersteller. 

Grundsätzlich sehe ich es wie die buffed-Redaktion. WoW bleibt unser Liebling. Und wenn man es in die Köpfe der unwilligen Minderheiten prügeln muss. Checken ja eh nichts, diese Typen.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (3. September 2011)

Vielleicht sollten wir einfach wieder zurück zum Thema.

WoW gegen Rift gibts hier: http://forum.buffed....-rift-oder-wow/


----------



## Düstermond (3. September 2011)

Wenn dir WoW während Classic oder BC spaß gemacht hat, solltest du dir Rift auf jeden Fall anschauen.


----------



## Klos1 (3. September 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> eigtl bietet Rift inzwischen sogar mehr content.



Das kommt immer darauf an, welchen Content du suchst. Instanzen hat Rift genug und sie kommen in einer größeren Frequenz, als in Wow. Wer also für sein Leben gern von einer Instanz in die nächste zieht, der ist in Rift bestimmt genauso gut, vielleicht sogar besser aufgehoben, als in Wow. Denn wie gesagt, die Frequenz, in welcher Trion die Dinger immo rausrotzt ist beeindruckend.

Sucht man hingegen PvP-Content, dann nehmen sich beide nicht viel. Wobei ich aufgrund der zusätzlichen Ränge und der Tatsache, dass in Rift nicht zuletzt wegen den PvP-Rissen und Quests immo mehr Open-PvP abgeht, zu Rift tendieren würde. Dennoch muss man anmerken, dass weder Wow noch Rift in Sachen PvP wirklich gut ist.

Was irgendwelche Nebenbeschäftigungen angeht, wie Craften, Ruf farmen, Artefakte sammeln oder Erfolge, da seh ich beide fast auf Augenhöhe. Wobei ich die Berufe bei Rift noch etwas besser finde. Herstellbare Waffen und Rüstungen sind hier zumindest nicht völlig für den Arsch, aber natürlich auch keine Konkurrenz zu irgendwelchen imba PvE-Items aus Instanzen.

Kommen wir nun zur Welt: hier sehe ich persönlich die größte Schwäche in Rift. Die Welt bietet im Vergleich zu Wow nicht im Ansatz soviel Abwechslung. Bis auf eine Karte sind eigentlich alle trist und düster gehalten. Sie sind zwar groß, aber nicht sonderlich zahlreich. Man hat schnell alles gesehen. Vom Design her sind die meisten ne Katastrophe in meinen Augen.
Wirklich gelungen finde ich nur den Dämmerwald. Aber dieser ist, wie halt fast alle, auch wieder düster. Für Leute mit Entdeckungsdrang bietet Rift also nicht viel Content.

Abschließend kommen wir zur Dynamik. Hier bietet Rift einfach mehr. Man mag von Rifts halten, was man will, aber dennoch bringen sie eine gewisse Dynamik ins Spiel.
Wow hingegen strahlt soviel Dynamik aus, wie ein Stück Holz.


----------



## Daylife (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jahre lang wow gespielt und mit cata aufgehört. jetzt habe ich wieder lust zu spielen. eine xbox kann mir leider nicht das bieten, was ich suche. also habe ich versucht, wieder mit wow anzufangen, aber das habe ich mit level 3 wieder sein gelassen.

ich kann wow nicht mehr sehen. habe schon jede klasse gespielt und ich kenne einfach schon alles.

jetzt bin ich über rift gestolpert. da ich die trial auf meinem alten laptop nicht spielen kann, muss ich euch nerven.

wie ist rift im gegensatz zu wow? 

im grunde suche ich genau das selbe wie wow, allerdings mit einer anderen grafik (nicht so unnatürlich bunt sondern eher "realistisch". ich glaube nämlich nicht, das die menschen damals knallgelbe hosen und pinke schilde trugen ;-) )

Also das Kampfsystem, die offene welt, inis, raids, gruppenquests etc - ist das wie bei wow? oder gibt es hier und da große unterschiede?


MfG 

Day


----------



## Thestixxxx (4. Oktober 2011)

Rift entspricht in etwa einem WoW Classic im Grunde ist es genau was du suchst, aber die Quests in Rift sind wirklich sehr eintönig (wie in Classic ^^)

Beim Leveln bekommt man schnell den Eindruck von einem Endlosgrind, und die Welt wirkt irgendwie steriler als in WoW.

Wenn dich das nicht stört könnte Rift dein Ding sein.


----------



## Erekat (4. Oktober 2011)

Rift ähnelt WoW in so fast jeder Hinsicht. Die Grafik ist deutlich besser, gehört meiner Meinung nach zu dem Besten, was es im Moment in MMOs gibt.
Die Questen sind großteils eher klassisch gehalten- holen, töten, laufen. Zwischendurch gibt es immer Mal wieder positive Ausnahmen, aber ansonsten ähneln die Questen dem früheren WoW deutlich. Spaßig sind vor allem die namensgebenden Risse und Invasionen, die es auch schon während der Levelphase gibt, und die Abwechslung ins Standard-Questen bringen. Sinnlos grinden muss man aber nie.
Ansonsten ist noch das Klassensystem erwähnenswert, welches meiner Meinung nach genial ist. Man wählt zwischen mehreren verschiedenen Seelen einer Klasse, die man jederzeit umskillen kann, wie man es grade braucht. 
Instanzen und Raids gibt es genug, es kommt auch sehr schnell (fast monatlich bzw alle 6-8 Wochen) neuer Content hinzu. Die Welt ist zwar nicht wirklich riesig, aber doch groß genug, und in den nächsten Wochen kommt ein komplett neues Gebiet hinzu.
Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, die Trial zu spielen- Jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack, aber mir persönlich sagt Rift mehr als zu


----------



## floppydrive (6. Oktober 2011)

Fang bloss nicht an mit RIFT spielen am Ende triffst du noch auf mich und musst mit mir zocken und das will wirklich keiner!


----------



## Anvy (6. Oktober 2011)

Daylife schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe jahre lang wow gespielt und mit cata aufgehört. jetzt habe ich wieder lust zu spielen. eine xbox kann mir leider nicht das bieten, was ich suche. also habe ich versucht, wieder mit wow anzufangen, aber das habe ich mit level 3 wieder sein gelassen.
> 
> ...



RIFT bietet ein sehr  gutes Klassensystem mit Flexibilität. Im Gegensatz zu WoW wirst du nicht in ein Korsett gezwungen. Vor allem dadurch, dass du 5 verschiedene Skillungen haben kannst. Quests sind eigentlich realtiv gleich nur wesentlich schwerer. Auch Inis erfordern können. Dort lernst du deine Klasse beim Leveln zu spielen. Ebenfalls die Leute sind sehr sozial und hilfsbereit. Geflame wird meiner Erfahrung nach nicht toleriert.

Es kommt wirklich darauf an, was dich an WoW gestört hat. Bei mir waren es schlechter Support, unfreundliche Mitspieler, war alles zu einfach, wenn man einen Tag nicht on war hat man schon einiges verpasst und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten. Die Spielmechanik ist dieselbe, wie in WoW. Hinzukommen aber noch RIFTs die etwas Abwechslung bieten. Am besten einfach anspielen. ;D


----------



## Wachmann (6. Oktober 2011)

Meine Antwort zum Thema: lohnt sich der Einstieg in RIFT?

Vor einem Monat stellte ich mir selber diese Frage und lud mir die Probeversion aus dem Netz, drei Tage später holte ich mir über den "Trion- Shop" die digitale Sammlerversion. Nun habe ich WoW und Rift im Abo (beides Kult, obwohl es das gleiche Prinzip ist).
Rift hat etwas, was mich an gute alte Spiele stark erinnert (ein bunter, märchenhafter Mix aus PvE und PvP). Rift erinnert mich grafisch etwas an Warhammer online (europäisch, mittelalterlich angehaucht), was ich aber sehr toll empfinde da ich kein Freund von Manga/Asia- Grafik bin. 


Fazit: Ja, es lohnt sich, wenn man ein Freund vom klassischen Fantasy- Genre ist und Zeit zum spielen hat.


----------



## zoizz (6. Oktober 2011)

Rift lohnt sich immer.
Da die meisten Spieler eh nur WoW kennen bzw damit groß geworden sind, ist RIFT in jedem Fall ein Versuch wert.
Und wenn man sich wirklich offen an etwas neues wagt, hat man mit RIFT schon gewonnen. 

Versucht es. Aufhören kann man immer noch 

Und gerade mit dem neuen Patch ist es auch für Solo-/Duospieler noch besser geworden.


----------



## La Saint (11. Oktober 2011)

Eisdra schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sehe ich es wie die buffed-Redaktion. WoW bleibt unser Liebling. Und wenn man es in die Köpfe der unwilligen Minderheiten prügeln muss. Checken ja eh nichts, diese Typen.



Hehe, WoW entkommt man tatsächlich nicht. Besonders nicht mit Rift. Man stelle sich einen von der Decke hängenden klebrigen Fliegenfänger vor, der alle wechselwilligen und herumfliegenden WoWler einfangen soll. Wenn man dieses Bild vor Augen hat, dann hat man die Geschäftsidee von Rift verstanden. ^^

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Micro_Cuts (11. Oktober 2011)

La schrieb:


> Hehe, WoW entkommt man tatsächlich nicht. Besonders nicht mit Rift. Man stelle sich einen von der Decke hängenden klebrigen Fliegenfänger vor, der alle wechselwilligen und herumfliegenden WoWler einfangen soll. Wenn man dieses Bild vor Augen hat, dann hat man die Geschäftsidee von Rift verstanden. ^^
> 
> cu
> Lasaint



Ich bin seit 7 Monaten WoW Frei und Vermisse es nicht ^^. Rift ist perfekter Ersatz


----------



## tekkon123 (11. Oktober 2011)

La schrieb:


> Hehe, WoW entkommt man tatsächlich nicht. Besonders nicht mit Rift. Man stelle sich einen von der Decke hängenden klebrigen Fliegenfänger vor, der alle wechselwilligen und herumfliegenden WoWler einfangen soll. Wenn man dieses Bild vor Augen hat, dann hat man die Geschäftsidee von Rift verstanden. ^^
> 
> cu
> Lasaint


ich hab fast 6 jahre wow gezockt,davon die lezten 2 jahre nur aus gewohnheit und immer habe ich mich gefragt was ich da noch soll seitdem aus meinem geliebten wow nur noch eine "ich hab nur eine stunde am tag zeit zum zocken und will trotzdem alles sehen spieler gelddruck maschiene"
geworden ist,in dem die hauptbeschäfftigung der leute das rumgammeln auf ihren flugmounts in den hauptstädten ist.
rift gab mir die antwort:nichts
wenns mal doch etwas weniger zu tun gibt,kommt trion wieder mit einem patch und gibt einem futter.wenn die so weitermachen,werde ich da dauerkunde werden.
zu wow zieht mich überhaupt nichts mehr.wer sich da wohlfühlt,steht halt auf seichte unterhaltung.irgendwie erinnert mich wow weniger an ein mmo,als vielmehr an einen egoshooter oder action rpg,nur mit grösseren maps.


----------



## Kamsi (11. Oktober 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Und gerade mit dem neuen Patch ist es auch für Solo-/Duospieler noch besser geworden.



in wieweit genau ?

hatte mit ner kollegin glaub ich mit 1.2 aufgehört zu zocken weil unsere gilde aufhörte


----------



## Erekat (11. Oktober 2011)

Mit Patch 1.5 wurde einmal ein System eingeführt, durch dass die Erfahrung nach dem Endlevel nicht mehr vergeudet wird sondern anderweitig benutzt werden kann (das ist jetzt nicht nur für Solospieler relevant), und andererseits gibt es jetzt erste Dungeons in 1-2 Mann/ Frau-Version, die für frische 50ger ausgelegt sind. Die Beute ist zwar nicht so gut wie in den anderen Modi, es geht aber auch eher um die Geschichte.
Ansonsten kannst du alle wichtigen Features von 1.5 auch hier nachlesen.


----------



## Wizkid (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich war damals echt überrascht, wie schnell bei mir die Luft raus war.
Im Grunde genommen machte Rift vieles gut, aber halt nur gut. 
Mir fehlte halt der "WOW-Effekt" (Stauneffekt, WoW ist nicht gemeint  ) und den gab es nicht. 
Wenn ein neues MMO rauskommt, muß es einfach was besonderes bieten um die Leute bei der Stange zu halten und diese nicht wieder zu ihrem alten MMO gehen.
Viele haben bei WoW halt schon viel erreicht und eine enorm große Welt dank vieler Addons.
Jetzt noch mal so viel Zeit zu investieren, bei einem MMO was nur solide ist, ist nicht jedermans Sache.

Die Risse und Invasionen waren Anfangs ganz nett und wurden schnell langweilig.
So wirklich dynamisch war die Welt leider auch nicht, wie es immer beworben wurde.

Nachdem man die Welt einmal erkundet hatte, fühlte es sich halt wieder wie ein 0815 Theme Park MMO an.
Die Handlung riss mich leider auch nicht vom Hocker und wirkte wie bei vielen MMOs als Beiwerk.

Ich hatte eigentlich die Hoffnung, daß Rift einem auf Dauer mehr bieten würde, als wie bei WoW nur noch auf Schlachtfeldern oder Instanzen seine Zeit zu verbringen.
Grade vom PvP hatte ich mir viel erhofft, da ja ehemalige Entwickler von DaoC/WAR dabei sind.

Ich persönlich spiel weiterhin wegen vielen Freunden Lotro weiter, was regelrecht stagniert und schau ganz selten mal bei WoW rein.
Aber neue MMOs reitzen mich gar nicht mehr wenn sie wieder diese Theme Park Struktur haben.

Entweder kommt ein MMO raus, was ähnlich guten PvP mit drei Fraktionen bietet wie DaoC oder ein Sandbox MMO wie Star Wars Galaxies.
An sich ein Armutszeugnis das sich MMOs nicht mehr weiterentwickeln.


----------



## Nadaria (1. November 2011)

Vor ein paar Monten wurde man noch dafür gesteinigt Rift als Nischenspiel zu bezeichnen...

Nein natürlich ist es perfekt, natürlich wird hat es Millionen Spieler - Anzahl steigend, ja natürlich ist das Questsystem prima - das Klassendesign ungeschlagen - und Content zum abwinken wo nie langeweile aufkommt.... und jeder der was dagegen gesagt hatte war ein verblendeter idiot wie immer...


Ich hab von Anfang an gesagt das Rift gut ist - aber eben nur gut. es bietet einfach zu wenig neues.... klassisches questsystem der langeweiligsten art... kaum dynamik... kaum innovationen...

das skillsystem mag zwar vielfältig sein letzendlich gibt es aber nur wenige fotm skillungen wie bei vielen anderen spielen auch... risse sind grindspots.. etc


das heißt nicht das dieses spiel wie gesagt schlecht ist... nur nicht zeitgemäß für 2011... dafür ist einfach viel zu wenig dynamik und innovation vorhanden...

für neulinge im bereich rpg mag rift aber sicherlich zur ersten wahl gehören


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (1. November 2011)

Nadaria schrieb:


> nur nicht zeitgemäß für 2011...



Wie kann etwas nicht zeitgemäss sein wenns nix anderes gibt was die Kriterien erfüllt? Kein aktuell auf dem Markt befindliches MMO ist zeitgemässer, die sind eher noch welten altbackener, man schaue sich nur den MMO Rentner Wow an mit Mechanismen die in der Spieleindustrie vielleicht vor 6 Jahren mal ok waren und schon damals nicht up to date.
Zum Gruseln.

Und das trifft auf quasi jedes andere MMORPG auch zu.

Klar ist die Branche ziemlich zur Lachnummer verkommen weils gegenüber den Single Player titeln in etwa so ist als würde man sich seinen Atari 2600 rausholen und spielen, aber deswegen muss man "zeitgemäss" auch immer auf das betrachten was es in der Branche gibt.

Und da ist Rift momentan ganz vorn dabei, wahrscheinlich sogar am zeitgemässesten.

Ob sich das mit SW:TOR ändert bleibt abzuwarten oder mit GW2, aber vorschussloorbeeren gibts meist viele, ob das am ende alles so nach release wird wird man sehen. Und viel mehr ist am MMO Himmel ja nicht zu sehen.

Wer sich also momentan noch dazu hinreissen lässt ein MMORPG zu zocken ist mit Rift wohl noch am besten bedient.


----------



## Nadaria (1. November 2011)

Brutus schrieb:


> Wie kann etwas nicht zeitgemäss sein wenns nix anderes gibt was die Kriterien erfüllt? Kein aktuell auf dem Markt befindliches MMO ist zeitgemässer, die sind eher noch welten altbackener, man schaue sich nur den MMO Rentner Wow an mit Mechanismen die in der Spieleindustrie vielleicht vor 6 Jahren mal ok waren und schon damals nicht up to date.
> Zum Gruseln



das ist nicht ganz richtig... rift kommt mit dem gamedesign von wow-classic an was wie du selber schon sagtest von 2004 stammt und damit ein atari unter aktuellen (ja leider single) rpgs ist...
wow zum vorwurf zu machen altbacken zu sein ist meiner meinung nach blödsinn... für ein spiel von 2004 bietet es trauriger weise mehr als jedes andere mmorpg derzeit auf dem markt...

und genau das ist ja das schlimme... trotzallem gab es mmorpgs die mehr innovationen gezeigt haben wie rift: aion, war, aoc etc... viel geboten haben diese zwar auch nicht aber zumindestens ein paar dinge waren zeitweise recht unterhaltsam (flug-pvp-schlachten, pvpve dungeons...)

zeitgemäß bedeutet für mich technik zu nutzen die derzeit möglich ist... und das tut rift bei weitem nicht... (genausowenig wie jedes andere mmorpg).
bleibt zu hoffen das 2012 sich das ändert...


derzeit gilt aber... wer sich bei wow schon gelangweilt hat wird sich bei rift auch langweilen (früher oder später). wow bietet derzeit (noch) mehr inhalt und ist nur grafik-engine mäßig klar unterlegen... für mich kein relevanter punkt - für andere evtl schon...

wow war ein klasse spiel was sich für mich halt ausgespielt hat. rift spielt sich wie wow-classic reloaded... und das ist das letzte was ich suche... ich muss mich halt derzeit an singleplayer halten weil diese um welten den derzeitigen MMORPG's voraus sind... (und das Argument man könne nicht innovativ sein weil es sich um ein MMO handelt ist blödsinn... - abstriche muss man für Multiplayer natürlich machen aber das erklärt noch lange nicht die derzeitige umsetzung) selbst spiele wie Vindictus EU (von irgend ein 0815 producer) bieten spannendere kämpfe..


----------



## Anvy (1. November 2011)

Nadaria schrieb:


> wow zum vorwurf zu machen altbacken zu sein ist meiner meinung nach blödsinn... für ein spiel von 2004 bietet es trauriger weise mehr als jedes andere mmorpg derzeit auf dem markt...



Das ist totaler Schwachsinn. Mittlerweile hat jedes Spiel genau das, was WoW hat. RIFT bietet sogar noch mehr. WoW mag zwar mehr Content haben, aber letzten Endes bleiben Instanzen und der Rest gleich. WoW ist einfach nur ein Standard.


----------



## Nadaria (1. November 2011)

Anvy schrieb:


> Das ist totaler Schwachsinn. Mittlerweile hat jedes Spiel genau das, was WoW hat. RIFT bietet sogar noch mehr.



Technisch gesehen ja aber vom Inhalt her? 1 startgebiet pro seite, stupide 0815 quests hole/kill/sammel und ein paar low level instanzen die für high level recyled werden und ein paar wenig raidinstanzen. dabei sind die (raid)instanzen 0815 system... clash grinden - boss umhauen - fertig... die risse sind nur stupide grindspot.. das man raidinstanzen im singleplayer machen kann für diejenigen die keine gruppe finden halte ich auch nicht für umwerfend...

der zweite twink war die hölle gewesen so langweilig war das erneute hochquesten gewesen...


wie gesagt die umsetzung der 0815 uralt kost ist gut-sehr gut... aber es ist und bleibt uralte hausmanskost (die irgendwann eben langweilt)...

und das mag subjektiv sein oder nicht... in wow konnte ich 10 twinks auf diversen servern hochziehen ohne so gelangweilt zu sein das ich nur noch ans aufhören denken konnte... auch finde ich die bg's und arena besser umgesetzt als bei rift...


----------



## Micro_Cuts (1. November 2011)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Technisch gesehen ja aber vom Inhalt her? 1 startgebiet pro seite, stupide 0815 quests hole/kill/sammel und ein paar low level instanzen die für high level recyled werden und ein paar wenig raidinstanzen. dabei sind die (raid)instanzen 0815 system... clash grinden - boss umhauen - fertig... die risse sind nur stupide grindspot.. das man raidinstanzen im singleplayer machen kann für diejenigen die keine gruppe finden halte ich auch nicht für umwerfend...
> 
> der zweite twink war die hölle gewesen so langweilig war das erneute hochquesten gewesen...
> 
> ...



rift ist 8 monate alt und hat wow was den inhalt angeht schon lange überholt. klar hat wow mehr raid inis aber die alten macht doch kaum einer noch - die würd ich also nicht dazu zählen.
bis wow mal größere content patches nachschiebt vergehen ob 6 monate oder mehr - und jetz vergleich mal was rift in dieser zeit nachgeschoben hat ... ^^

beide spiele sind toll. ich zocke aber lieber rift weil da die community noch nicht so verkorkst ist.


----------



## Nadaria (1. November 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> rift ist 8 monate alt und hat wow was den inhalt angeht schon lange überholt. klar hat wow mehr raid inis aber die alten macht doch kaum einer noch - die würd ich also nicht dazu zählen.




aber bei rift zählst du sie dazu? wer macht denn t1-t2 wenn er bereits t3 equipt ist? wenn du mit so einem blödsinnigen argument kommst dann hat rift ja gerade mal 2 raidinstanzen die man zählen darf...

du sagt rift hat wow schon lange überholt? wie kommst du darauf? man nehme nur die 2 akutellsten instanzen und vergleiche sie mit dem gesamten rift content?
sowohl was gebiete angeht, quests, pvp, pve hat wow deutlich mehr inhalt...

letztendlich muss aber jeder selber entscheiden was mehr spass macht.... ich spiele weder wow noch rift... das nächste mmorpg was ich wieder anrühren werde muss mehr bieten als nur kill x, sammel z.... guild wars2 und secret worlds sind da recht vielversprechend.... man wird sehen...


----------



## Micro_Cuts (1. November 2011)

Nadaria schrieb:


> aber bei rift zählst du sie dazu? wer macht denn t1-t2 wenn er bereits t3 equipt ist? wenn du mit so einem blödsinnigen argument kommst dann hat rift ja gerade mal 2 raidinstanzen die man zählen darf...
> 
> du sagt rift hat wow schon lange überholt? wie kommst du darauf? man nehme nur die 2 akutellsten instanzen und vergleiche sie mit dem gesamten rift content?
> sowohl was gebiete angeht, quests, pvp, pve hat wow deutlich mehr inhalt...
> ...



du willst mir noch nicht erzählen das in wow viele leute noch die classic/bc/wotlk raid machen? xD nein sie leveln alle auf 85 und machen dann die cata raids - das sind die aktuellen.

und rift hat nur 2 raids? wie kommst du darauf? also rift hat Gilded Prophecy, Drowned Halls, Grünschuppe, Seelenfluss, Hammerhall (alles aktueller raidcontent). das alles in nur 8 monaten. nix veraltet.

natürlich hat wow mehr quests und gebiete - es hat ja auch 85 level und paar jahre hinter sich ... logisch


----------



## Morisson (1. November 2011)

Meine Herren,
warum vergleicht man hier ein 6 Jahre altes Spiel mit einem nichtmal 1 Jährigen?
Natürlich hat WOW mehr zu bieten, also wenn man sich von dem Druck der Comm lösen kann und sich auch alles anschaut, durchspielt (Inis, Bgs, Arena, Raids) und nicht fix auf 85 lvlt.
Habe bis vor paar Wochen WOW seit Open Beta gespielt und für Rift jetzt liegen lassen.
Rift ist eben wesentlich moderner und vorallem freundlicher. Die Grafik ist besser, gut der Sound ist nen kleinen Tacken schlechter (Soundtrack, nicht die Effekte), das Gameplay ist quasi 1:1 (egal ob Klon oder nicht). Für die ersten acht Monate hat Trion wirklich gute Arbeit geleistet und schlägt einen verdammt guten Weg ein. Man müsste jetzt halt mal 6 Jahre warten und schauen wo Rift dann steht, DANN hat man nen annährend guten Vergleich.

Ist doch klar dass ein 6 Jähriger laufen kann,...mit guten 9 Monaten sieht das eben anders aus.

BTW. Blizz melkt WOW nurnoch. Wer sich das nicht eingesetehen kann, wurde von denen vergiftet. WAS wurde auf der Blizzcon denn angekündigt? Achja,...Witze. Witze ohne Ende --> Pandaren, Mönch und Petfights.
Klingelts?
Ihr sollt alle rerollen, Panda oder Mönch anfangen, auf 90 quälen und dann,.....hm, achja, gibt ja noch gar keinen angekündigten Endgegner.

WOW wird sterben (und wenn "Titan" der Täter ist).
SWTor hat Origin (wer da noch spielt sche*** auf seine Rechte, Daten und Würde).
Guildwars 2 - scheint ok.
Rift - bisher nicht ein Problem gehabt.
WAR - F2P (F2P kann man NICHT mit P2P vergleichen)
HdRo - F2P

Alles andere habe ich grad ma verdrängt 

Die wirklich gute Zeit der MMOs scheint vorbei!


----------



## Nadaria (1. November 2011)

Morisson schrieb:


> Ist doch klar dass ein 6 Jähriger laufen kann,...mit guten 9 Monaten sieht das eben anders aus.
> 
> BTW. Blizz melkt WOW nurnoch. Wer sich das nicht eingesetehen kann, wurde von denen vergiftet. WAS wurde auf der Blizzcon denn angekündigt? Achja,...Witze. Witze ohne Ende --> Pandaren, Mönch und Petfights.
> Klingelts?
> ...



sehe ich ähnlich... klar wird wow sich nicht mehr viel ändern sondern nur noch "erweitert"... mir hat das auch nicht gereicht und daher hab ich wow auch aufgehört...
nur rift war für mich persönlich keine alternative... du hast völlig recht ein klon der technisch verbessert wurde... aber das suche ich eben nicht...


das wow sterben wird? das werden wir glaub ich nicht erleben.. (ich zumindestens nicht)... egal ob 15millionen 12, 11 oder nur 2 millionen spieler... es reicht völlig aus um erfolgreich zu bleiben...
genauso wie noch heute diablo2 gespielt wird - wird in 20 jahren noch leute geben die wow spielen (falls die server nicht abgeschaltet werden)....

allerdings wird es in den nächsten jahren (hoffe ich) das erste mal ernsthafte konkurrenz zu wow geben (gw2/secret world /arch age). und sollten diese spiele das halten was sie versprechen wird wow weiterhin spieler verlieren und den platz1 der abo mmorpgs irgendwann verlieren... (nur das wird noch ein paar jahre dauern - da müsste schon eine mmorpg bombe einschlagen um wow von heute auf morgen vom thron zu stoßen)...
man darf ja nicht vergessen das Dofus2 eine der erfolgreichsten MMORPG's ist (und wenn man sich die Grafik von diesem Spiel mal anschaut dann weiß man wie unwichtig das für die meisten wohl ist)....


----------



## Makanko (1. November 2011)

Nadaria schrieb:


> das wow sterben wird? das werden wir glaub ich nicht erleben.. (ich zumindestens nicht)...



Du vllt. nicht, aus welchen (traurigen) Gründen auch immer. Aber ich denke der Großteil der Leute wird es mit Sicherheit erleben wie die WoW Server abgeschaltet werden.


----------



## Morisson (1. November 2011)

Wollte nur kurz noch erwähnen:
Ja ich hab nen WOW Klon gesucht und bin bei Rift fündig geworden!
Wollte das alte Vanilla Feeling wieder,...schwups, da is es, sieht nur besser aus 

Nee im Ernst, für mich steht erstmal fest dass ich warten werde, lange warten um wieder in ein MMO einzuloggen (Rift läuft noch ca. 4 Wochen), denn bisher reden alle von Innovation,...nur kann ich einfach keine finden. 

Und jetzt kommt mir ned mit dem Dialogsystem oder Petfights oder Flügeln oder Rifts oder Arena oder sowas, das liest sich alles besser als es eigentlich ist.


----------



## Mayestic (1. November 2011)

Ich hasse solche Titel  das artet immer aus in 50% mögen kein Rift und 50% lieben Rift. Das hilft keinem. Wirst es selber spielen müssen.


----------



## Tirima (2. November 2011)

Nadaria schrieb:


> aber bei rift zählst du sie dazu? wer macht denn t1-t2 wenn er bereits t3 equipt ist? wenn du mit so einem blödsinnigen argument kommst dann hat rift ja gerade mal 2 raidinstanzen die man zählen darf...
> 
> du sagt rift hat wow schon lange überholt? wie kommst du darauf? man nehme nur die 2 akutellsten instanzen und vergleiche sie mit dem gesamten rift content?
> sowohl was gebiete angeht, quests, pvp, pve hat wow deutlich mehr inhalt...



Zum ersten Absatz: Jop, ich gehe noch ab und zu in T1 und T2, einfach weil ich Leuten gerne helfe. Auch wenn dort so gut wie nichts mehr eine Verbesserung für mich als Tank bringt ist es schön, wenn Neulingen geholfen werden kann. Auch wenn ich nun bereits auf dem Stand von T3 bin (als Tank) so ist es manchmal dennoch angenehm in diesen Instanzen herumzuwandern.

Zum zweiten Absatz: Ich denke nicht, dass der aktuelle Content von WoW mit dem von Rift vergleichbar ist, einfach, weil da bei WoW nicht wirklich viel existiert was verglichen werden kann. Die Gründe hierfür stellten jedoch schon das Thema von vielen Diskussionen dar und sollten hier nicht weiter erörtert werden.

Zum Thema: Wenn man mit dem derzeitigen anderweitigen Angebot am Markt nicht zufrieden ist, dann kann es sich durchaus lohnen in Rift reinzuschnuppern. Die Leute sind freundlicher als bei so manchem anderen MMO und es bietet auch mehr Herausforderungen. Ich kann es nur empfehlen.


----------



## BoomLabor (2. November 2011)

Ich habe mir Rift jetzt als SpecialEdition für 19 Euro im Saturn gekauft.
Bin nach einer Woche ca Level 30 und mir macht das Spiel wirklich Spaß.
Die Instanzen sind toll gestaltet (bis auf die 1.) und die Leute sind nett. Nur der Chat ist ein wenig leer wenn man keiner Gilde beigetreten ist.

Wenn mir Rift jedoch keinen Spaß mehr bereiten sollte auf max Level habe ich die 19 Euro trotzdem besser investiert als in ein Call of Duty MW 123412.
Habe ich zumindest mehr als 8 Stunden Spielzeit gehabt.

Jedoch steht auch für mich fest das GuildWars2 MEIN Spiel wird. 
Die 13 Euro weniger im Monat würden mir sehr sehr gut tuen.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (2. November 2011)

Makanko schrieb:


> Du vllt. nicht, aus welchen (traurigen) Gründen auch immer. Aber ich denke der Großteil der Leute wird es mit Sicherheit erleben wie die WoW Server abgeschaltet werden.



Frag mich auch immer ob die Leute wirklich damit rechnen das spiele 20 jahre oder länger laufen könnten? Natürlich erlebt man das Ende, meist wird es sogar recht unerwartet sein. Die meisten hier werden wohl zu jedem aktuellen MMORPG das "Ende" erleben.
Das liegt in der Natur das Sache.


----------



## Morisson (2. November 2011)

Daran sieht man doch, wie sehr WOW die Wahrnehmung beeinflusst. 
Ein Jahr WOW = 3 RL Jahre 

Wir werden das Ende aller derzeit aktuellen MMOs erleben, sogar das Ende deren Nachfolger werden wir miterleben. Ob es uns dann noch interessiert ist ne andere Frage. Aber man sieht ja wirklich, die Leute planen World of Warcraft wie die Schwangerschaft in ihre Zukunftspläne ein, leider ist die Wahrnehmung getrübt, denn in 10 Jahren werden die WOW Server nicht mehr laufen. Ganz sicher nicht. Bis dahin wird das dritte Titan Addon draußen sein und Diablo 4 in die Beta gehen!
Klar würde es sich selbst bei 4 Million Abbos irgendwo lohnen die Server laufen zu lassen, aber da Blizz den "hohen StandarT" dann nicht mehr halten kann (regelmäßiger Content, Fixes, Balancing etc) und der Markenname dann leiden würde, stellen die das dann gleich ganz ein.
Lieber die paar Hundertausend Dollar Gewinn streichen statt schlechten Ruf in der gesamten Gamingcom, denn Ruf ist Ruf und wie in WOW ist es nunmal viel arbeit um auf Ehrfürchtig zu kommen


----------



## Cazor (2. November 2011)

Was das Vanilla Feeling angeht kann ich Morrison nur zustimmen. Ich wollte es auch und hatte es.


----------



## Thestixxxx (2. November 2011)

Morisson schrieb:


> Daran sieht man doch, wie sehr WOW die Wahrnehmung beeinflusst.
> Ein Jahr WOW = 3 RL Jahre
> 
> Wir werden das Ende aller derzeit aktuellen MMOs erleben, sogar das Ende deren Nachfolger werden wir miterleben. Ob es uns dann noch interessiert ist ne andere Frage. Aber man sieht ja wirklich, die Leute planen World of Warcraft wie die Schwangerschaft in ihre Zukunftspläne ein, leider ist die Wahrnehmung getrübt, denn in 10 Jahren werden die WOW Server nicht mehr laufen. Ganz sicher nicht. Bis dahin wird das dritte Titan Addon draußen sein und Diablo 4 in die Beta gehen!
> ...



Naja man muss auch bedenken das Blizz mit WoW mittlerweile auch viel höhere Kosten hat als ein Spiel das es nur in Nordamerika und in Europa in 3 Sprachen gibt.

Und ich stell mir gerad vor wie wir in 20 Jahren unsere 1 Teraherz Rechner mit 1000 Gbit Netzanbindung anwerfen um natürlich das gute alte WoW zu zocken.


----------



## RubenPlinius (3. November 2011)

hi

um hier mal mit einzusteigen
würde es für mich als lotro-abgeher lohnen zu rift zu wechseln?
ich hab gehört es dürfte ja recht viele halb leere realms geben...
wird das spiel denn noch lange leben?


----------



## tekkon123 (3. November 2011)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> hi
> 
> um hier mal mit einzusteigen
> würde es für mich als lotro-abgeher lohnen zu rift zu wechseln?
> ...


leere shards gibt es deutschsprachig nur einen und zwar feenring,ein rp-pvp server.aber diese sind in jeder sprache sehr dünn besiedelt.
die restlichen sind nachmittags und abends immer mittel stark bevölkert.das sind genug spieler um alles zu machen auf was mann lust hat.
sprich innis,raids,invasionen,bgs,pvp risse,halt alles wofür mann eine gruppe benötigt.
wenn trion so weitermacht mit ihrer patch-politik,wird es das spiel auch noch lange geben.
alleine die community ist eine der besten die ich bis dato kennengelernt habe.schon deswegen lohnt es sich am ball zu bleiben.
alles in allem geht es rift sehr gut.
wenn du auf masse setzt,dann wäre brutwacht die beste wahl,das ist der dichtbesiedelste shard zur zeit.


----------



## RubenPlinius (3. November 2011)

herzlichen dank für die info 

ich mach mich noch auf die suche nach weiteren infos, aber vll könnt ihr mir auf die schnelle weiterhelfen

- welche zahlungsmöglichkeiten gibt es für abos? akzeptieren sie paysafecards?
- welche klasse wäre eine gute wahl für mich wenn ich bisher ein fan des paladins (wow) und des hauptmanns (hdro) war?
- gibt es ein outfit system? sei es wie bei hdro oder das neue ding da bei wow
- gibt es non-combat begleiter-pets?
- gibt es ein housing system?
- kann man mitspielerInnen heiraten?
- das spiel ist ja über steam erhältlich, aber ein steamworks titel ist es nicht oder? ist die boxed version auch automatisch in steam eingebunden?
- bei steam gab es die digital deluxe edition mit einem schildkröten mount - aktuell gibt es aber nur noch eine digital deluxe edition mit einem spinnen reittier. gibt es eine möglichkeit alternativ an das schildkröten mount zu kommen? hab ja gehört es gibt ein "upgrade" paket für irgendeine übersee CE...gibt es sowas auch um die schildkröte nachträglich zu erwerben?

ich danke euch herzlich im voraus!


----------



## tekkon123 (3. November 2011)

-für den account wird ein gültis pay pal konto oder kreditkarte benötigt,nach aktivierung kannst du über gamecards zahlen,sprich die cards bei einem händler deines vertrauens per pay save z.b.

-kommt darauf an auf was du lust hast.hört sich für mich so an als ob der krieger was für dich ist.4 dd seelen,4 tank seelen und eine pvp seele.seelenplaner zum rumstöbern: http://seelenplaner.telara.net/#warrior;1.5;0;0;0

-gibt es.dort kannst du spezielle kostüm items anlegen oder normale rüstungsteile,allerdings dann nur  deiner rüstungsklasse entsprechend

-jede menge

-nein

-nicht"offiziel"

-wird ohne steam gespielt

-über deinen account kannst du die kröten ce für 5 euro erwerben


----------



## RubenPlinius (3. November 2011)

vielen herzlichen dank 

oh, also ist eine kreditkarte in jedem fall notwendig?
und was hört man so, ist trion/rift halbwegs sicher oder könnten da die kreditkartendaten bald mal kompromitiert werden?
und wie steht es um die aktuellen spielerzahlen? weiß man da was genaueres?
trion hat ja in einer aussendung anlässlich des halbjahresjubiläums von einer million aktivierten accounts gesprochen -doch wie viele spielen tatsächlich aktiv?


----------



## Tirima (3. November 2011)

Nein, eine Kreditkarte ist nicht unbedingt notwendig. Du kannst auch vollkommen ohne auskommen und auch nur über die Gamecards das Spiel spielen. Auch zum Aktivieren ist diese verwendbar.

Von offiziellen Spielerzahlen weiß ich nichts, aber es herrscht eine gesunde Spielökonomie und es gibt auch nicht zu wenige Spieler. Und falls du einmal auf einem Server landen solltest welcher wirklich leer ist, so steht dir ein kostenloser Transfer zur Verfügung.

Ich kann jetzt nur von meinem Server, Akala (ein RP-PvE Server), auf Seiten der Skeptiker sprechen, aber dort läuft alles rund und man hat nie Probleme. Die Leute sind freundlich und hilfsbereit. So wünscht man sich einfach ein angenehmes Spiel.


----------



## tekkon123 (3. November 2011)

klar geht es nur über gamecards,aber wenn mann sich das spiel für 20 euro kauft und den gratismonat haben will,braucht mann pay pal oder kredit card,ansonsten kostet es die 20 euro +gamecard.
und um die sicherheit wegen der kreditkarte muss mann sich weniger sorgen.dat löpt.
genaue spielerzahlen kann dir nur trion nennen.
aber wenn die server auf mittel stehen,sind mehr als genug spieler online um alles zu machen.da gibt es keine probleme.


----------



## Morisson (3. November 2011)

Wie schon erwähnt gibt es die Möglichkeit, sollte der Server ned passen, ihn alle 7 Tage (?) zu wechseln. 
Kostenlos!

Hast leider grade die Bonuswoche verpasst, da hast das Spiel in der Grundversion ohne alle für 1.99 bekommen, CE für 6.99. Du hast aber immernoch die Möglichkeit deinen "normalen" Acc für 5€ upzugraden um an die Items zu kommen.


----------



## tekkon123 (3. November 2011)

.


----------



## Tirima (3. November 2011)

Ja, das geht alle 7 Tage für jeden Charakter kostenlos, also nicht nur für einen einzigen.


----------



## Volun (5. Dezember 2011)

kann man seinen Client eigentlich auch updaten ohne aktive Subscription?


----------



## Daram (5. Dezember 2011)

Volun schrieb:


> kann man seinen Client eigentlich auch updaten ohne aktive Subscription?


Ich würde sagen nein, weil man sich erst anmelden muss, bevor der Patchvorgang startet. Und anmelden kann man sich nur mit aktivem Abo.


----------



## La Saint (5. Dezember 2011)

Maniaccc schrieb:


> Ich suche ein nettes MMO in dem man nette Leute trifft gemeinsam Levelt,Questet was auch immer. WoW ist für mich momentan ein wenig ausgelutscht ich mag einfach mal was neues sehen und spielen.



Das könnte eng werden. Ich meine, das mit den netten Leute. Es gibt nämlich nicht mehr soviel davon. Wobei ich Leute ganz allgemein meine, nicht nur Nette oder Unnette.

*Pro: *Man kann wirklich Rift empfehlen. Im Moment hat es das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis auf dem Markt. Es ist von der Technik und der Optik frisch genug, um für Wochen Spaß zu machen. Es ist auf der anderen Seite aber so konservativ, altbacken und ohne jegliche Innovation, das sich EX-WoWler sofort wohlfühlen. Was will man also mehr für ein Kaufpreis zwischen 5,- und 15,- Euro.

*Kontra: *Rift ist ähnlich wie Skyrim. Nein, das bezieht sich jetzt nicht auf die Grafik. Es bezieht sich darauf, dass beides Singleplayerspiele sind, bei denen man online sein muß um es spielen zu können. Die Spielerzahl bei Rift nähert sich nämlich zur Zeit asymptotisch der Nulllinie.

Rift hat einen sehr beschränkten Content. Den haben die meisten Spieler schon vor Monaten erreicht und dümpeln jetzt entweder mittels Beschäftigungstherapie rum oder sind schon zum nächsten Spiel weitergezogen. Twinken ist keine echte Option bei Rift. Weder gibt es unterschiedliche Startgebiete noch klassenspezifische Quests. Man muß immer wieder den gleichen alten Kram mit den Twinks machen. 

Außerdem macht das Seelensystem ein Twinken schon im Prinzip unnötig. Wer Tank, Heiler, DD Fernkampf, DD Nahkampf oder Supporter spielen will, der levelt einfach eine der Schweizer-Armeemesser-Klassen (Kleriker, Schurke) auf Maxlevel und skillt dann nach Lust und Laune um. Wofür noch einen Krieger-Twink leveln, wenn der Schurke (Leder) oder Kleriker (Kette) das genauso gut kann? Deswegen ist man als Newbie in den ersten 40 Leveln doch ziemlich einsam, wenn man nicht regelmäßig PvP in den BGs macht. Es fehlen die netten Leute in den Levelgebieten ^^.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Daram (5. Dezember 2011)

La schrieb:


> Das könnte eng werden. Ich meine, das mit den netten Leute. Es gibt nämlich nicht mehr soviel davon.


Wirklich so schlimm? Ich hab vor 14 Tagen etwa mal kurz ein paar Quests gemacht im Dämmerwald (oder Düsterwald?). Da war ich wirklich ziemlich allein unterwegs. Als mir mal ein anderer Spieler über den Weg lief hat der glatt ingame getellt nach dem Motto: "Kreisch, ein anderer Spieler. Mann hab ich mich jetzt erschrocken...". Aber damals kam grad Glutinsel raus und ich nahm an dass sich da alle rum treiben. In Sanctum (Hauptstadt) war auf jeden Fall und wie immer einiges geboten.


----------



## La Saint (5. Dezember 2011)

Daram schrieb:


> Wirklich so schlimm?
> 
> Ich hab vor 14 Tagen etwa mal kurz ein paar Quests gemacht im Dämmerwald (oder Düsterwald?). Da war ich wirklich ziemlich allein unterwegs. Als mir mal ein anderer Spieler über den Weg lief hat der glatt ingame getellt nach dem Motto: "Kreisch, ein anderer Spieler. Mann hab ich mich jetzt erschrocken...".



Nein, natürlich nicht. Mein Post war eine dramaturgische Übertreibung. ^^

Es ist jetzt nicht so, daß die Hauptstädte verlassen sind und über den Wiesen die Geier kreisen. Aber man merkt die schwindende Spielerzahl doch deutlich. Und zwar in verschiedenen Bereichen. 

Zum Beispiel kommt man in den unteren Leveln kaum mehr in eine Ini. Das geht nur noch über Gilde und Friendlist. Gestern habe ich zum Beispiel eine Random-Gruppe von ein paar 48ern durch zwei T1-Inis geheilt, weil die einfach im globalen Chat keinen Heiler gefunden haben. Die hatten Glück, dass ich die ganze Zeit auf den Kodex warten mußte für die Daily-PvP-Quest und keine Lust hatte in Meridian herumzustehen.

Organisiertes PvP in den unteren Rängen ist inzwischen mit langen Wartezeiten verbunden. Aber auch mit den 50er-BGs wird es allmählich schwierig. Ich vermute Rang 8 zu farmen dürfte inzwischen vom Zeitaufwand gleich mit T3 sein.

Sogar beim Geldverdienen merkt man es. Früher waren Artefakte noch eine gute Einnahmequelle. Jetzt wird man sie kaum mehr los. Die 50er haben inzwischen was sie brauchen, die paar Lowbies haben kein Geld um sie zu bezahlen. Das gleiche gilt für Mats für die herstellenden Berufe und für Heil- und Manatränke. Da können sich die 125 Platin für das schnelle Mount elendig lang hinziehen.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Mayestic (5. Dezember 2011)

La schrieb:


> Es ist jetzt nicht so, daß die Hauptstädte verlassen sind und über den Wiesen die Geier kreisen. Aber man merkt die schwindende Spielerzahl doch deutlich. Und zwar in verschiedenen Bereichen.



Saint du Sau du bist schuld das jetzt mein Monitor mit Kaffee besprenkelt wurde. Lass so Witze bitte oder warne uns wenigstens vor. 
Hauptstädte in Rift sind leider, nunja wie soll ich dir das schonend beibringen, naja sie sind halt etwas kompakter, kleiner, fast schon winzig. 
Da könnten auch nur 5 Spieler stehn und die Hauptstadt würde keinen verlassenen Eindruck machen. 

Mir fällt grade größentechnisch nichts in LOTRO ein was das beschreiben könnte. 
Hmm, naja. Stell dir einfach Bree vor, ein wenig kleiner, 75% weniger Häuser, eigentlich nur ein kleiner Palast und ein paar kleine Hütten im Kreis um diesen Palast. 
Willkommen in der Hauptstadt der Wächter. 

Naja und Meridian hmm naja. Drei Türme, ich meine 3 stöckig + Keller und ein großer Platz davor. Willkommen in Meridian.

Ansonsten hat er leider recht. Das Startgebiet ist meinstens gut besucht dann wirds weniger, dann sehr einsam, dann iwann glaubst du du bist im Singleplayermodus und dann plötzlich mit ca Level 40 macht es BÄAAAAANG und du kannst dich vor Spielern kaum retten.
Bis dahin wirste ein paar male stark gefrustet sein weil Gruppenquests und Elitegegner wirste wohl oftmals ignorieren müssen und bei Rissevents musste echt fix sein sonst kommste mit deinem lahmen Gaul nicht schnell genug zum Endboss und dann liegt er auch schon weil ein paar übereiferige exzellent ausgerüstete 50er noch Ruf brauchen und den binnen Sekunden weggeklatscht haben 

Eigentlich müsstest du diese Art des spielens aber aus LOTRO kennen. Also relativ gut besuchte Startgebiete, verwaiste Gebiete im Mittelfeld und dann im 45+ Bereich siehste wieder nen Haufen Twinks rumrennen. 
Das ist halt so wie in LOTRO. Die Spielerzahl bleibt zwar stabil bis geringfügig abnehmend aber Nachwuchs hat es ohne Freunde aufm Server recht schwer nach oben zu kommen weil man fast alles alleine machen muss. 
Also Rift spielt sich heute wohl nicht anders als LOTRO wenn du heute dort neu anfangen würdest und keine Sau kennst und natürlich notorisch Pleite bist. 

Wenn du ne Gilde suchst schau mal im Riftforum vorbei. Ich könnte dir PVE mäßig auch welche nennen die noch händeringend Nachwuchs suchen aber da ich nicht weiß was du so bevorzugst lass ichs erstmal.


----------



## sam831029 (6. Dezember 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> rift ist 8 monate alt und hat wow was den inhalt angeht schon lange überholt. klar hat wow mehr raid inis aber die alten macht doch kaum einer noch - die würd ich also nicht dazu zählen.
> bis wow mal größere content patches nachschiebt vergehen ob 6 monate oder mehr - und jetz vergleich mal was rift in dieser zeit nachgeschoben hat ... ^^
> 
> beide spiele sind toll. ich zocke aber lieber rift weil da die community noch nicht so verkorkst ist.



Und da sind Geschmäcker ein Glück unterschiedlich, aber ich gebe dem Voredner Recht, Rift ist einfach langweilig und langweilig und.... Richtig ... Langweilig. Nichts besonderes, alles immer wieder das gleiche, Startgebiet spätestens nach dem 2. antesten einer Klasse ausgelutscht. Quests waren sogar in Aion teils anspruchsvoller und das weit vor Patch 2.7 und die Instanzen auch alles andere als spannend. Es kommt nirgends wo Atmosphäre auf, die Hauptstädte alleine schon. Und insgesamt finde ich einfach , es wirkt viel zu Grau in Grau. Die Animationen bei den Mounts und aufgehört bei den Pets und Mounts. Der Eber vom Hunter oder die Katze vom BM, mal ehrlich sieht nicht wirklich toll aus. 
Aber bitte nicht vergessen, das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung sowie mein Eindruck.


----------



## Dargrimm (6. Dezember 2011)

Servus,

also meine Meinung dürfte ja aus dem Magazin hinlänglich bekannt sein, aber zu dem "Verwaist und Leer" muss ich auch meinen Senf geben. Geisterserver wie bei WoW will ich nicht ausschließen. Aber durch den kostenlosen Char-Transfer kann man auf gut bevölkerte kommen, ich selber spiele seit jeher auf Brutwacht. Dort ist bei Events gerade auf der Glutinsel die Hölle los, 60-100 Spieler sind da eigentlich immer dabei. 

Bei Gruppenquests sehe ich auch öfters suchanfragen im allegemeinen Channel, allerdings meist für die Story-Quests. Für die Daily-Raid-Risse sieht man mehrmals täglich Gruppengesuche. Bei Instanzen ist meine Wartezeit als Heiler ein paar Minuten maximal (es sei denn natürlich man versuchts morgen um 10 oder nachts um 3), als DD kanns auch schon mal 30 Minuten dauern, zu Stoßzeiten geht´s da auch schneller. Raids muss man natürlich per Chat suchen, bei Rift gibt es (noch) keinen Raid-Finder. Der Eindruck von verwaisten Städten (bzw. dass diese klein sind) erschließt sich mir gerade im Vergleich zu Lotro nicht ganz. 

Klar, Bree mag von der Fläche her etwas größer als Sanctum sein, als Meridian sicher nicht. Bree hat zwar viele Häuser, aber in wie viele kann man rein? Das Pony, das Gefängnis und die Handwerkshalle? Und weite Teile der Stadt sind leere Straßen. 
Und ich kann auch hier nur wieder für meinen Server sprechen, in der Hauptstadt ist oft viel los, ich habe keine Volkszählung durchgeführt, aber um die 100 Leute flitzen da eigentlich immer rum.  

Ob sich der Einstieg lohnt? Klar, meiner Meinung nach mehr als bei jedem anderen MMORPG das gerade auf dem Markt ist. Wie ja einige Vorredner schon gesagt haben, diese Meinung muss man nicht teilen. Aber sie ist gut begründet, denn Rift bietet viel Content, auch auf Maximal-Level. Sicher, wenn du ein 18-Stunden-am-Tag-7-Tage-die-Woche-Pro-Gamer bist, hast du wahrscheinlich nach 30 Tagen alles gesehen, gelegt erbeutet und erfarmt. Aber das sieht in WoW und jedem anderen MMO (gut, die Asia-Grinder brauchen eher 300 Tage, bis du alles erfarmt hast...) nicht anders. Auch wenn einige jetzt den Jedi-Messias in SWTOR sehen, du wirst nach ein paar Monaten exakt den gleichen Thread hier im Forum finden. 
Auch Guild Wars 2 oder Tera oder The Secret World - all diese Spiele werden langweilig, wenn man es übertreibt. Ebenso wie HdrO, Conan, Aion etc. 
Es liegt nun mal in der Natur der MMORPGs, dass sie ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt stets die gleichen Erlebnisse bieten. Bei Rift hast du immerhin alle 6-8 Wochen einen umfangreichen Patch, der oft ein neues System bringt, fast immer neue Instanzen und/oder Raids und allen möglichen Schnickschnack und natürlich ein Event mit neuen, farmbaren Sachen. 

Ich habe noch nie verstanden, warum sich jemand an Animationen von Mounts o.ä. stört, das ist reine Geschmackssache und für das Spiel vollkommen irrelevant. Gabs bei HdRO, gabs bei WoW, gabs bei Rift - und vorsicht, GW2 hat nicht mal Mounts!!! Und die von SWTOR sind Speederbikes und ähnliches - die haben überhaupt keine Animation ;=)


Also, als Fazit: Kauf dir Rift, das kostet nen Appel und nen Ei und ist seine Abogebühr eher wert, als all die anderen Spiele, da einfach dauernd was neues kommt. Dazu kommen nette Gimmicks - kostenlose Chartransfers, keine wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten etc. 
Vom Spielprinzip ist´s ein WoW 2.0, deutliche Unterschiede zum Blizzard-Machwerk gibt´s eigentlich nicht mehr. 

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß


----------



## Widock (6. Dezember 2011)

Nein.


----------



## La Saint (6. Dezember 2011)

Darth schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> .... (langer Text mit Kaufargumenten) ...
> 
> ...



Nur so aus Neugierde, muß Werbung nicht als solche gekennzeichnet sein, wenn sie sich innerhalb von redaktionellem oder externem Inhalt befindet und mit diesem verwechselt werden kann? ^^

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Ravolos (6. Dezember 2011)

100 % Agree Darth Grimm

Finde ich gut beschrieben!

Auch wenn ich über die Jahre eher der MMO Jumper geworden bin und halt das Game zocke, wozu ich aktuell Bock habe und so momentan mein Rift Abo pausiert, stimme ich doch absolut zu


----------



## Mayestic (7. Dezember 2011)

So unterschiedlich sind scheinbar die Erfahrungen von Server zu Server und von Fraktion zu Fraktion. 
Ich hatte immer das Gefühl das auf Wächterseite wesentlich mehr los ist als bei uns Skeptikern. 
Ehrlich gesagt empfand ich das Wächterstartgebiet auch schöner als das der Skeptiker. 
Das Reich der Feen schöner als das Eisengrab. 

Aber nagut. Geschmackssache. 

Grimm hat da schon nicht Unrecht. Jedes MMO wird langweilig bzw eintönig. 
Was mich an Rift derzeit stört ist das sich mehr oder weniger alles widerholt und gleich wirkt. 
Aber anders als in anderen MMOs.

Ich habe bei Wogen des Wahnsinns aber aufgehört zu spielen muss ich sagen. Glutinsel usw kenne ich nicht. 

Aber jedesmal das selbe Schema. 

Erst ein Event mit Tagesquests und sammeln von Marken die es nur zum Event und danach scheinbar nie wieder gibt. Dann die dazu passende neue Raidinstanz. 
Obs bei Greenscale so lief weiß ich nicht aber bei Elsbeth und Murdantix schon. 

Teilweise so rege Teilnahme das die Server abgeschmiert sind aber das verbuche ich unter Kinderkrankheiten. 
Du wirst iwann merken das es in Rift sein kann das 500 Spieler auf einem Fleck stehn du aber nur wenige davon siehst. Ab einer gewissen Grenze werden dir andere Spieler nicht mehr angezeigt. 
So wars bei uns im Stillmoor am Eingang zu Elsbeths Kartoffelkeller. Das Event dauerte bei uns mehrere Stunden weil diverse dicke Gegner andauernd resettet haben, die Zone total überlastet war und wir ne DiaShow hatten. 

Rift wirft sehr schnell Content nach. Wahrscheinlich schneller als jede andere Spieleschmiede.
Im Grunde genommen kannste alle 6-8 Wochen mit ner neuen Version rechnen 1.1, 1.2, 1.3 .....1.6 usw. 

Ich hatte aber keine Lust mehr auf diese Eintönigkeit. Da hätte ich auch in WoW bleiben können, ich habs auch mal wieder mit WoW versucht aber es ging einfach nicht. 30 Tage Spielzeit gekauft und keine 3 Stunden gespielt. 

Jedesmal kommt ein Event. Dazu verändert sich dann leicht ein Risstyp. Der spuckt dann Eventmarken und Items aus. 
Die Marken sammelt man weil es meistens 1-2 gute Essenzen, ein Mount, ein Pet oder sonstwas nettes gibt und das ganze im 8 Wochen Takt. 
Dazu dann nicht grade sehr originelle Tagesquests um noch mehr Marken zu bekommen und einer Art Spielzwang ( nagut das ist man selber schuld ) weil wenn das Event vorbei ist kommt es oftmals nie mehr wieder und an die Belohnungen gegen die Eventmarken kommt man somit auch nicht mehr. 

Derzeit müsste das Weihnachtsevent am laufen sein. Es gibt wieder neue Marken, nagut es sind diesmal Schneeflocken meine ich.
Es gibt neue Lauf-Tagesquests. Ein süßes kleines Wuffi mit aufgetakertem Hirschgeweih, man kann sich sogar selber in den Wuffi verwandeln und es gibt ein neues Mount. 
Wie es ausschaut bin ich mir nicht sicher. Wenn ich das richtig überflogen habe ist es aber ähnlich wie in WoW ein Rentier. 

Das alles ist für mich aber genauso langweilig wie z.B. WoW. Da gibts auch für alles mögliche diverse Feiertage im Spiel. Feiertagserfolge, Tagesquests, evtl Mounts oder Pets. 
Langweilig. (für mich)

Von den Hauptstädten war ich aber echt enttäuscht. Die sind recht klein gehalten und es gibt vieles doppelt. Also zwei Banken, zwei Auktionsstände usw. Alles sehr überschaubar und im Sanctum zumindest kann man sich eigentlich nicht verlaufen.
Meridian ist da schon verwirrender. Ich glaube auch iwie größer wobei der etwas zu riesig geratene Vorplatz nicht grade mitgezählt werden sollte. 

Rift zu spielen war für mich okay. Das leveln hat mir Spaß gemacht aber im Endgame erinnert es mich zu sehr an WoW, manches empfand ich störender als in WoW.

Was für Rift spricht ist der teilweise unterirdische Anschaffungspreis. Da kann wohl niemand mithalten. Diversen mehr oder weniger vertrauenswürdige Seiten im Web bieten auch Gametimecodes für wesentlich weniger als 12,99&#8364; im Monat an. 
Dazu ist aber zu sagen das man immer mal wieder von Problemen mit manche einem im Web günstig erkauftem GTC hört. 

Was Animationen angeht bin ich resistent geworden. Ich sehe schon jahrelang in diversen MMOs darüber hinweg das viele Chars 2H-Waffen mit sich rumschleppen die halb im Boden hängen oder wenn ich z.B. aktuell in SWTOR sehe das sich so manch ein Charakter bei gewissen Animationen mit seinen Lichtschwertern eigentlich selber die Arme abhacken müsste. Ulkig aussehende Animationen bei Mounts sind auch nicht selten sowie beim eigenen Char. 

Klassenempfehlung finde ich immer schwer. Mit selbst hat der Kleriker viel Spaß gemacht. In meinem Fall 2H-Nahkämpfer und in der Levelphase eigentlich unkaputtbar mit seinem ganzen Selfheal aber zu meiner Zeit kein echter DD, eher mittelmäßig aber extrem hohe Überlebensraten. 
Kleriker kann auch alles. Kann im Raid tanken, war zu meiner Zeit bester Heiler und argwöhnig missachteter DD  aber wenn du hier auf Buffed mal ein paar Rift-Videos siehst. Buffedshow zumindest da ist meistens Baldred zu sehn, der Char einer der Buffies und der spielt ebenfalls Kleriker (Heiler) allerdings auch DD (Caster) ab und zu wohl auch als Tank. 

Das tolle am Kleriker ist ganz klar die Umrechnung seiner Werte. Aber das geht nicht nur dem Kleriker so. Eigentlich haben alle Klassen nur ein Equipment und je nachdem welche Rolle sie einnehmen und das ist wohl einzigartig im MMO-Genre im Moment, ändert sich die Wirkungsweise der Attribute. Das ganze nennt sich " Glaube im Tun " und ist passiv. 
*
Passiv. Erhöht die Angriffskraft des Klerikers um seine Zauberkraft, seinen Wert für körperliche kritische Treffer um seinen Wert für kritische Zaubertreffer und seine Nahkampftreffer um seinen Zauberfokus.* Das wirkt aber nur in einer Richtung. Soll heissen z.b. Zauberkraft = Angriffskraft was aber nicht bedeutet das wenn man nun Caster spielt die Angriffskraft = Zauberkraft bedeutet. 

Heisst wie gesagt du kannst meistens im Heiler- / Casteroutfit auch Tank oder melee spielen. Nachteil alle Kleriker würfeln auf s gleiche Equipment. Naja nicht ganz das gleiche Schmuckstücke, Ring und Trinkets sind meistens unterschiedlich.


----------



## La Saint (7. Dezember 2011)

Eines der ständig wiederholten Pro-Argumente ist, das Trion bei Rift permanent neuen Content nachreichen würde. Doch nicht alles, was als neu bezeichnet wird ist es auch. Und außerdem ist Quantität ist nicht gleich Qualität. 

Schauen wir uns doch mal die PvP-Stufenerhöhung auf Rang 7/8. Cool, da gab es neue Rang 7/8 - Items. Also neuen Content. Alles andere hätte ja auch keinen Sinn gemacht, denn das Farmen der neuen Items ist ja gerade die Idee bei dieser Beschäftigungstherapie. Also neue hübsch designte Rüstungsteile mit neuen Animationen, damit die Verzierungen auch schön im Wind flattern?

Flötepiepen. Bei den "neuen" Rüstungsteilen hat man lediglich die alten genommen und auf alle Stats +5 draufaddiert. Und das war es dann. Keine neue Grafiken. Keine neuen Animationen. Man hat sich noch nicht mal die Mühe gemacht die Teile neu einzufärben. Und sowas nennt sich dann "neuer Content"?

Und dieses Prinzip zieht sich durch fast alles bei Rift. Großer Worte mit geringem Aufwand. Bei dem Weihnachtsevent hat man wieder das gleiche Script-Paket aus der Schublade geholt wie bei allen anderen Events zuvor auch. Zum Teil werden sogar die gleichen Quests verwendet. "Verstärke einen Schutzstein, der Erfahrung bringt" habe ich schon mindestens bei zwei anderen Events gehabt. Und ob ich jetzt 5 Wasser- oder 5 Erdrisse schließen muß, macht auch keinen großen Unterschied.

Ok, die Inis waren neu. Die Singleplayer-Dungeons dagegen nicht. So dreist hat noch kein anderes Game alten Content wiederverwendet und als siebentes Weltwunder verkauft.

Auch die Glutinsel ist eine komplette neue Map, an der sicher ein paar Leute ein paar Wochen gearbeitet haben. Sie ist auch recht abwechslungsreich geworden. Trotzdem hat man bei der Landschaft lauter Prefabs aus der alten Welt verwendet und neue Grafiken habe ich kaum und neue Animationen garnicht nicht gesehen. Eigentlich ist die Glutinsel nur alter Kram neu zusammengesetzt. 

Das ist der Grund, warum ich an anderer Stelle Rift als Blender bezeichnet habe. Alles nur heiße Luft.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Micro_Cuts (7. Dezember 2011)

Mayestic schrieb:


> *Passiv. Erhöht die Angriffskraft des Klerikers um seine Zauberkraft, seinen Wert für körperliche kritische Treffer um seinen Wert für kritische Zaubertreffer und seine Nahkampftreffer um seinen Zauberfokus.* Das wirkt aber nur in einer Richtung. Soll heissen z.b. Zauberkraft = Angriffskraft was aber nicht bedeutet das wenn man nun Caster spielt die Angriffskraft = Zauberkraft bedeutet.
> 
> Heisst wie gesagt du kannst meistens im Heiler- / Casteroutfit auch Tank oder melee spielen. Nachteil alle Kleriker würfeln auf s gleiche Equipment. Naja nicht ganz das gleiche Schmuckstücke, Ring und Trinkets sind meistens unterschiedlich.



äh nicht richtig. es gibt extra tank items für kleriker ... also als tank kleri würfel ich sicher nicht auf die heileritems 




La schrieb:


> Ok, die Inis waren neu. Die Singleplayer-Dungeons dagegen nicht. So dreist hat noch kein anderes Game alten Content wiederverwendet und als siebentes Weltwunder verkauft.
> 
> Auch die Glutinsel ist eine komplette neue Map, an der sicher ein paar Leute ein paar Wochen gearbeitet haben. Sie ist auch recht abwechslungsreich geworden. Trotzdem hat man bei der Landschaft lauter Prefabs aus der alten Welt verwendet und neue Grafiken habe ich kaum und neue Animationen garnicht nicht gesehen. Eigentlich ist die Glutinsel nur alter Kram neu zusammengesetzt.
> 
> ...



die Solo Dungeons sind für Leute gedacht die z.b nicht raiden. und als nicht raider ist es doch nett das man die möglichkeit hat trotzdem einen blick in Hammerhall oder so zu werfen.

Die Glutinsel ist Hammergeil. Neue Texturen, zig neue Modelle, neue Risse, neue Zonenevents usw.

Wenn ich mich für ein Fantasy MMO entscheiden müsste würde ich sofort zu Rift gehen!


----------



## Shnidelwoodz (7. Dezember 2011)

Nein lohnt es sich nich , Star Wars kommt in 8Tagen Raus  

Ich Persönlich würde nicht einsteigen denn ich werde auf Star Wars warten.
Wobei Rift sicher ein sehr gutes Spiel ist , keine frage . Hab auf der Gamescom die Profis raiden/pvp spielen gesehen und JA es sah schon recht gut .
Hab selbst 4 Jahre wow gespilet , 1Jahr Warhammer und hdro für 1 monat^^
Und zudem halt die SWTOR beta und gefällt mir zu sehr um jetzt zu sagen RIFT ist es . 
Bitte nicht Swtor haten passt nicht hier hin.

mfg


----------



## Micro_Cuts (7. Dezember 2011)

Shnidelwoodz schrieb:


> Nein lohnt es sich nich , Star Wars kommt in 8Tagen Raus
> 
> Ich Persönlich würde nicht einsteigen denn ich werde auf Star Wars warten.
> Wobei Rift sicher ein sehr gutes Spiel ist , keine frage . Hab auf der Gamescom die Profis raiden/pvp spielen gesehen und JA es sah schon recht gut .
> ...



Doch der Einstieg lohnt sich, den nicht jeder steht auf SciFi MMOs 
Wenn man ein Fantasy MMO will, dann ist Rift eine sehr gut Wahl.


----------



## Shnidelwoodz (7. Dezember 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> Doch der Einstieg lohnt sich, den nicht jeder steht auf SciFi MMOs
> Wenn man ein Fantasy MMO will, dann ist Rift eine sehr gut Wahl.




Das ist jeden Klar das es nach geschmack geht deswegen hab ich es nicht geschrieben weil ich es als selbstverständliche grundlage sehe und es unnötig ist es aufzuzählen .
Hab auch gesagt Rif ist gut und nicht scheiße. Das war jetzt ein beispiel warum Rift für mich nich in frage kommt aber für andere durchausmöglich ist , wenn sie kein Scifi mögen


----------



## Isiris (8. Dezember 2011)

Ob RIFT was für dich ist, hängt ganz von deinem Geschmack ab ! Mir hat es von der Beta bis September viel Spaß bereitet. Ich muss aber auch zugeben, dass ich ebenfalls zu SW:TOR gehe da ich dieses ganze " Mittelalter/Fantasy " Franchise einfach nur müde bin. Jetzt ist die Zeit für etwas neues  

Schau dir doch mal ein paar Videos auf YT an evt. kannst du dort schon sehen ob RIFT etwas für dich ist.

Hier meine PERSÖNLICHE Pro und Contra Liste:

Pro: 

+Schöne liebevolle Grafik (Geschmackssache)(Siehe die Glutinsel einfach WOW) 
+Sehr schöne Instanzen sowie Raids.
+Risse sind eine angenehme Abwechslung.
+Charaktere sind schön anpassbar. 
+Sehr schnelle und gute Patches ! 
+Wenig Bugs !
+Nette Community !
+Das "Talentsystem" finde ich sehr gut. 

Contra: 

-GS und RoS sind zu einfach für Raid Instanzen ! 
-Außer Raiden und PvP hast du mit Level 50 fast nichts zu tun. (Ausser Ruf,Tiere, Tages Quests farmen usw.)
-PvP ist in meinen Augen einfach total unausgeglichen. 
-Die Story in Rift eeemm... existiert so gut wie gar nicht. (Böse Drachen wollen mal wieder die Welt vernichten...)
-Mir persönlich ist zu wenig los auf den Servern (Ist wieder eine Ansichtssache)
-Risse werden sehr schnell langweilig.


Ich hoffe, dass ich weiterhelfen konnte. 


LG Isiris


----------



## Vatenkeist (8. Dezember 2011)

hol dir nen probe-key und versuchs einfach, das spiel ist ja auch für 5 oder 6 euronen zu haben, da kann man nit allzuviel falschmachen.
ich persönlich finde rift solala und spiele lieber star wars ab headstart


----------



## Sikes (10. Dezember 2011)

Hiho zusammen  

Vor ca. 3 Tagen habe ich meinen Rift Account reaktiviert und meinem 31er Krieger wieder Gegner vor die Waffen gestellt. Inzwischen habe ich Level 35 erreicht. Atm spiele ich auf Rhazade (PvP) auf der Seite der Skeptiker und fühle mich so ein wenig einsam. Ich habe gehört Brutwacht wäre gut besucht. gilt das auch für die Skeptiker?


----------



## Mauricius (10. Dezember 2011)

Sikes schrieb:


> ...und fühle mich so ein wenig einsam.



Das erinnert mich irgendwie an diese lästigen Youtube-Kommentare: bin so einsam, suche stecher!



Aber um auf deine Frage mit Brutwacht zu kommen: Jein

Es kommt halt darauf an worauf du deine Frage beziehst: Levelgebiete oder Hauptstädte

Was die Levelgebiete angeht, wirst du bis Stufe 40 sehr wenig bis gar keine Spieler antreffen - zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach. In Meridian ist dafür immer die Hölle los.


----------



## Borgosh (10. Dezember 2011)

Für die 5-15&#8364; Preise von Rift kann getrost jeder zugreifen, der ein MMO spielen möchte. Für 1-3 Monate macht es sicher auch jeder Spielergruppe Spaß.

Doch wie oben bereits erwähnt wird man schnell feststellen, dass irgendwie alles immer gleich ist. Angefangen von Rüstungsteilen die ständig die gleichen Modelle haben. Als Beispiel sieht der Loot aus T2-Gruppeninstanzen vollkommen identisch aus wie Loot aus der T4-Raidinstanz. Die Events die immer einen neuen großen Patch einleiten sind immer wieder das gleiche langweilige Zeugs. Logg dich einmal am Tag ein, mach 10min lang tägliche Quests und verdiene dir dafür die Eventwährung. Hast du es an einigen Tagen gemacht kannst du dir Fun-Items, wie Pets oder Garderobengegenstände dafür holen. Es gibt auch immer Ausrüstung, die jedoch höchstens für Levelcharaktere gut ist. Die 1-2 Mann Instanzen sind eine nette Idee und sind alle drei in gut 30min abgeschlossen. Hast du das 5x gemacht willst du sie nicht mehr sehen. Neue Patches bringen nach und nach immer mehr die Grindkomponente ins Spiel, wie zuletzt die "Sofort-Abenteuer". Es ploppt also ständig, wenn du in den hochstufigen Gebieten unterwegs bist, eine Quest auf: "Töte X von Y". Hast du es erledigt kommt sofort die nächste "Töte X von Y" Quest. Noch ein interessanter Designfehler (aus meiner Sicht) ist, dass du ständig auf die gleichen NPCs triffst. Von Beginn an und sogar mehrfach in einem Gebiet. Beispiel: Mann ohne Gesicht. Ein und der gleiche NPC ist gefühlte 100x gleichzeitig in Telara an unterschiedlichen Orten. Die Story ist -- naja, solalla. Ich wollte mit einem Twink tatsächlich mal ganz Old-School alle Questtexte, vor allem die der Geschichtsquests, lesen. Auch die Sammelbücher dazu. Doch irgendwann ging ich dazu über einfach wieder die Quests anzunehmen und den Text wegzuklicken. Die Kartenmarkierung wo man für die Quest hin muss brauchte ich oft gar nicht mehr, da du mit jedem Twink die gleichen langweiligen Quests machen darfst. (Ausnahme du spielst die andere Fraktion. Doch auch da ähneln sich die Quests ab Stufe 20 sehr stark) Die namensgebenden Rifts, die als unglaublich dynamischer Spielinhalt angepriesen werden, dürften dir schon in der Levelphase irgendwann tierisch auf die Nerven gehen.

Ich selbst habe Rift von Januar 2011 bis Ende Oktober 2011 gespielt, als Progress-Raid- und Gildenleiter. Habe demzufolge mehr Spielzeit in dem Spiel verbracht als der Otto-Normal-Spieler. Da ist es nur natürlich, dass der Content schnell ausgeht. Aber auch den Otto-Normal-Spielern, die im Schnitt täglich 1-2h spielen, sollte im Endcontent irgendwann die Puste ausgehen. Dann sieht der Tagesablauf wie folgt aus: Einloggen, 15min Tagesquests machen, 15min Auktionshausgeschäfte tätigen und dann entweder wieder ausloggen oder Raiden. Wer es Hardcore mag der grindet dann noch ein paar Stunden irgendwelche Marken, von denen man endlos viele für Verbesserungen braucht oder einfach nur Erfahrung. Denn man erhält auch über die Stufe 50 hinaus weitere Stufen für Minimalst-Verbesserungen -- Grind par excellence!

Brutwacht war von Anfang an und dürfte noch immer der meistbevölkerte Shard sein. Alle anderen Shards sterben so nach und nach ganz offensichtlich aus. Die Patches kommen wirklich schnell, doch der Quantitäts-Steigerung steht einer Qualitäts-Minderung gegenüber, das kann auf lange Sicht nicht gut gehen.

Aber genug der Schlechtrederei. Je nach Spielertyp kann man in Rift gut 1-3 Monate Spaß haben. Und das für einen angemessenen Preis. Wer länger spielt foltert sich nur selbst.  Wer SciFi nicht abgeneigt ist sollte lieber SW-TOR spielen.  Mich selbst zieht es jetzt zu Star Wars: The Old Republic. Bei einigen Schwächen schafft es Bioware dennoch das MMOG-Genre auf eine ganz neue Spielerfahrung zu hieven. Nach dem Beta-Wochenende habe ich zur Überbrückung mal Everquest 2 ausprobiert. Geh nach X und töte Y. Gib Quest ab. Geh wieder nach X und töte Z. Gib Quest ab. Geh wieder nach X und mache Ö. Gib Quest ab. Ähm nein - das will ich nicht mehr, das geht nicht mehr. Alle zukünftigen MMOGs dürfen sich nun an die Inszenierung von SW:TOR richten.


----------



## Cobr4 (10. Dezember 2011)

Ist bei Rift eigentlich mittlerweile das AH gefixt worden, so das Items nun über ihre ID identifiziert werden und nicht über ihren Namen?
Mit einem englischen Client hat man bis vor 6 Monaten ca immernoch keine Items gefunden, welche von einem Spieler mit deutschem Client eingestellt wurden und umgekehrt. Das war schon recht ärgerlich und ist bisher auch nur bei Rift so gewesen glaube ich.


----------



## Borgosh (11. Dezember 2011)

Cobr4 schrieb:


> Ist bei Rift eigentlich mittlerweile das AH gefixt worden, so das Items nun über ihre ID identifiziert werden und nicht über ihren Namen?
> Mit einem englischen Client hat man bis vor 6 Monaten ca immernoch keine Items gefunden, welche von einem Spieler mit deutschem Client eingestellt wurden und umgekehrt. Das war schon recht ärgerlich und ist bisher auch nur bei Rift so gewesen glaube ich.



Das war imho Ende Oktober noch immer so und wird wohl auch noch lange so bleiben.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Dezember 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Fantasy MMO will, dann ist Rift eine sehr gut Wahl.



Aber auch nur, wenn man auf PvE steht und einem PvP am Arsch vorbeigeht. Für PvP'ler ist es in meinen Augen ein Witz.
Und daran wird sich wohl auch nichts mehr ändern.


----------



## hockomat (12. Dezember 2011)

rift hatt ein paar monate spaß gemacht danach war schnell die luft raus inis zu tode generft und der content auch immer das selbe an events und naja die raid ini´s hmm nicht sehr spektakulär in meinen augen wers mag ok ich habs nach 4 monaten wieer aufgegeben und freu mich auf star wars


----------



## Tirima (12. Dezember 2011)

Rift ist wirklich ein sehr gutes Spiel und erzählt auch eine gute Story. Ich habe auf Skeptikerseite alle Quests gemacht (wirklich alle in allen Gebieten) und habe mir zu jeder einzelnen den Questtext durchgelesen. Es hat praktisch ewig gedauert bis ich mit diesem Vorhaben fertig war aber dafür kenne ich nun jede Facette der Story und auch die ganzen versteckten Quests (teilweise sind die richtig fies versteckt). Ich kann euch auch sagen, dass es seinen Grund hat wieso man manche Charaktere hier und dort noch einmal angetroffen werden.

Ich bin eigentlich so gut wie nur im PvE unterwegs und zwar auf dem Server Aakala. Dort spiele ich meine Schurkin und tanke gut und gerne (ich hoffe meine Raidmitglieder sehen das ebenso?) in den ersten 10er und 20iger Raids. Prinzipiell empfinde ich den Tankschurken als genial vom Spielprinzip und Gameplay *g*.

Im Moment, und das stößt mir sauer auf, habe ich nur leider einfach keine Zeit zum Spielen. Im RL entwickeln sich so viele wichtige Dinge welche Beachtung benötigen, allen voran das Studium, sodass ich keine Zeit mehr habe mich in das Spiel einzuloggen und sei es nur für die täglichen Quests für das Event. Mir fehlt die Entspannung des Spielens sehr und ich hoffe, dass ich um den Jahreswechsel oder spätestens Mitte Jänner wieder mehr Zeit dafür aufbringen kann.


----------



## La Saint (12. Dezember 2011)

Rhazade-Pool. Letzten Freitag war Sprosshafen die Kriegsfront für die Daily-Quest. Nach zwei Stunden Warten am späten Nachmittag habe ich aufgegeben. Es ging keine Sprosshafen auf. Samstag nachmittag das gleiche Spiel. Kein Sprosshafen. Am Sonntag habe ich es noch mal für eine Stunde versucht. Ebenfalls vergeblich.

Lediglich bei Weißfallensteppen advanced (Eskalations-KF) und Bibliothek gab es Invites, aber auch nach unüblich langer Wartezeit von 10 bis 15 Minuten. Es sieht so aus, als hätte die Zahl der PvP-Spieler in den letzten Tagen und Wochen dramatisch abgenommen. So schlimm habe ich es bisher noch nie erlebt.

Mein Char ist inzwischen "best equipted". Sinnvoll läßt sich der Char nicht mehr verbessern. PvP in den Kriegsfronten war mehr oder weniger die letzte spaßbehaftete Aktion, die ich zum Cooldown nach der Arbeit noch in dem Spiel machen konnte. Bei den Wartezeiten fällt das aber auch weg. 15 Minuten warten sind zu lang, wenn man solange in der Hauptstadt herumstehen muß weil man sonst nichts sinnvolles mehr in dem Spiel machen kann.

Wir sehen uns auf dem nächsten Sternenkreuzer.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Krinte (13. Dezember 2011)

Wieso schreiben hier eigendlich alle über SW tor. Die frage ob sichd er Einstieg lohnt. Das tut er seit Anfang an. rift ist ein super MMO und hat auch eine Story. Bischen lesen und so. Vergleicht nicht Rift jetzt shcon mit Swtor, wartet ab wie es wird und wenns auch so eine top wertung (buffed 90 Punkte) bekommt reden wir weiter.


----------



## Rapurzel (13. Dezember 2011)

Eisdra schrieb:


> Wie das aktuelle buffed-Magazin zeigt, geht auch auf Jahre kein Weg an WoW vorbei, denn selbst wenn es wiederaufbereiteter Content ist, so ist dieser doch so hochwertig, dass einem die Freudentränen in den Augen stehen.
> 
> 
> Florian Emmerich zu Rift 1.4: "Eine Frage der Zeit, bis Rift den Genre-Primus ein, wenn nicht gar überholt hat"
> ...



Sorry, aber was hast du denn für Drogen genommen? Hast Du davon noch was übrig?
Nur wenn Massen etwas machen spricht es noch lange nicht für Qualität.
Die WOW Fanboys können ja gerne mit dem veralteten Spiel untergehen aber gönnt den Anderen, die kein Bock mehr drauf haben etwas Neues auszuprobieren.
Ich persönlich fand WOW immer schon extrem hässlich und eine Revolution war es auch damals nicht.
Es geht wohl in Deinen Kiddie Kopf nicht rein, dass es nicht immer Millionen "Reissen" muss, um gut zu sein. Und von den 11 Millionen Accounts sind wohl die Meisten Golfarmer aus China.

In diesem Sinne..


----------



## Trionas (13. Dezember 2011)

Finde Rift ist ein guts Game und hat mir gut gefallen leider mein fehler 3 wochen grünschuppe down fad ^^ danach war nix mehr mit rift aber ich kann es empfehlen.

Ansonten guckst du mal Star Wars Old Reüublic wenn du auf so was stehst is der Hammer =).


----------



## Trionas (13. Dezember 2011)

Trionas schrieb:


> Finde Rift ist ein guts Game und hat mir gut gefallen leider mein fehler 3 wochen grünschuppe down fad ^^ danach war nix mehr mit rift aber ich kann es empfehlen.
> 
> Ansonten guckst du mal Star Wars Old Republic an  wenn du auf so was stehst is der Hammer =).


----------



## ImaginaPix (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin bei Rift auch schon seit der Beta dabei. Vieles kennt man aus anderen Spielen schon, aber ich denke das wird in allen Spielen so sein - es werden immer bekannte Elemente auftauchen - als kleines Beispiel fallen mir da die "Bonus-Quests" in SW-ToR ein - immer tötet x von y und die muss man nicht einmal extra annehmen oder abgeben  Ich mag die Mischung von Rift an sich.

Mir persönlich gefällt an Rift die Grafik und die Welt an sich - nicht immer nur bunt, toll und fröhlich. Auch sehr schön finde ich das man nicht so extrem gezwungen ist die Quests in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge zu machen so wie es jetzt zum Beispiel in WoW ist.

Ich habe mit meinem Hauptcharakter relativ lange bis zur 50 gebraucht - ich habe mir gerne jeden Winkel der Welt angesehen, die Rätsel gesucht, Grenzestein und Artefakte - die sind teilweise an ziemlich abgelegenen und versteckten Stellen zu finden. Sie ist schon eine ganze Weile 50 und wenn ich im Moment die Zeit zum spielen finde freue ich mich immer noch darauf einzuloggen und eine gemütliche Runde zu drehen.

Das hier schon oft erwähnte Questdesign ist auch immer so eine Sache und wenn wir ehrlich sind ist es doch immer töte/sammel x von y oder schalte dieses oder jenes ein - da ändert auch die Inszenierung (die ganzen Fahrzeuge in WoW als Beispiel) nicht so viel.

Auch das von vielen bejubelte SW-ToR ist letztlich nichts anderes - ok, das Setting ist mal kein "normales" Fantasy und die Inzenierung der Questtexte als Zwischensequenz ist mal was Anderes, aber das ändert nichts an der Tatsache das doch nur töte/sammel Quests sind.

Schau Dir einfach ein paar Filme im Netz an und teste es selber mit der Probeversion - den zum Schluß kannst nur Du selber entscheiden ob Rift etwas für Dich ist oder nicht.

Liebe Grüße
Salana

@Tirima:
Da ich Dich als Tank sowohl in Instanzen und auch in Raids schon heilen durfte kann ich nur sagen das Du gut tankst  In den Raids fand ich Dich auch leichter zu heilen als unseren Krieger Tank.


----------



## Elfenwelt (13. Dezember 2011)

Nein der Einstieg lohnt sich nicht und wenn du auf mich hörst, kaufe dir das MMO Star wars da lohnt sich der Einstieg weil es anders ist als alle vorherige und mit einer starken rollenspielaction die dich fesseln wird. Der Aufbau und die Filmzenen sind weit aus besser als bei alle anderen. So und nun kauf es dir und lese nicht was andere heir für ein unsinn
schreiben. Mach es kurz und schmerzlos....Gehe von der Webseite weg kaufe es dir und du wirst sehr viel Spaß haben...


Die Macht sei mit dir


----------



## tekkon123 (13. Dezember 2011)

Elfenwelt schrieb:


> Nein der Einstieg lohnt sich nicht und wenn du auf mich hörst, kaufe dir das MMO Star wars da lohnt sich der Einstieg weil es anders ist als alle vorherige und mit einer starken rollenspielaction die dich fesseln wird. Der Aufbau und die Filmzenen sind weit aus besser als bei alle anderen. So und nun kauf es dir und lese nicht was andere heir für ein unsinn
> schreiben. Mach es kurz und schmerzlos....Gehe von der Webseite weg kaufe es dir und du wirst sehr viel Spaß haben...
> 
> 
> Die Macht sei mit dir


Mögest du in spätestens 4 Wochen im richtigem Forum rumheulen,das vertontes Gelaber noch kein mmo ausmacht.


----------



## Klos1 (16. Dezember 2011)

tekkon123 schrieb:


> Mögest du in spätestens 4 Wochen im richtigem Forum rumheulen,das vertontes Gelaber noch kein mmo ausmacht.



Ich spiel gerade schon Star Wars und kann dir versichern, es besteht nicht nur aus vertonten Gelaber sondern hat durchaus mehr zu bieten.

Mein Fazit nochmal:

Wenn jemand auf PvE steht und nichts gegen dunkle, trist gestaltete Karten hat, dann ist es einen Blick wert.
Für PvP'ler ist es Schrott, genauso wie Wow.

Mal sehen, ob Star Wars hier auf Dauer mehr liefern kann, sonst sind sie mich auch bald wieder los.


----------



## mmonsta (17. Dezember 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob Star Wars hier auf Dauer mehr liefern kann, sonst sind sie mich auch bald wieder los.



im bereich pvp bezweifel ich das momentan....3 zufällige!!! bgs + illum was wohl zurzeit nur ne grosse gurubashi arena ohne besondere ziele is. da bietet rift momentan mehr alleine schon durch spontanes specc wechseln 
(was ich wohl sehr vermissen würde bei tor). ansonsten heissts wohl erstmal auch nur den pvp rang + diese währung da farmen in tor.

jo ansonsten zu rift.......es ist auf jeden fall empfehlenswert, klassenmässig kann man sich richtig schön austoben. pve inhalte sind genug da und das erlebnis der ersten invasion is iwie schon epic und mal was neues.
davon mal abgesehn bietet trion nen tollen support in form von hotfixes, kleinen patches und content nachschub den ich bis jetz in keinem anderen mmo erfahren durfte und den wohl auch so schnell kein entwickler nachmachen kann.

also reinschaun lohnt sich mMn auf jeden fall....


----------



## MadRedCap (21. Dezember 2011)

mmonsta schrieb:


> also reinschaun lohnt sich mMn auf jeden fall....




Ich quotiere diesen Post zwar bereits hier, hol aber im Rahmen meines eigenen Postings mal ein weniger weit aus...

Ich habe fast 2 Jahre WoW-Erfahrung (BC-WotLK), bin jedoch wegen Eintönigkeit und diverser privater Diskrepanzen damals zum Ende von Ulduar ausgestiegen und habe eine Zeitlang im F2P-Sektor nach einer Alternative gesucht - und keine gefunden. 
P2P-MMO's gab es bis dato keine wirklichen Alternativen, AoC hatte zu schlechte Kritiken erlangt, Guild Wars bot mir nicht das Erlebniss, welches ich in einem MMO haben wollte, Final Fantasy 11 war mir dank der damalig läufigen Zahlungsmethode einfach zu unsympathisch... die Liste ist lang.

Natürlich streifte mein Blick des öfteren wieder sehnsüchtig Richtung Azeroth, aber ich konnte mich beherrschen und verdingte mir meine Freizeit seit Anfang 2011 in StarCraft 2 (wo ich in der Ladder von Bronze bis Platin gekommen bin mit gut und gerne 600 Wins, was angesichts meiner mittlerweile doch recht raren Freizeit eine zufriedenstellende Leistung ist), aber die Sehnsucht nach einem MMO war allzeit da.

Und dann begab es sich doch tatsächlich, dass mir Rift in die Hände viel, welches für gerade mal schlappe 19,99,- in einer Special Edition zu erstehen war. Also dachte ich mir "40 Tage Spielzeit für gerade mal 20 Tacken? So verkehrt es auszuprobieren kann es ja nicht sein...".

Also gekauft, installiert, 1,5 Stunden lang gepatcht (der Downloader von Trion ist deffenitiv schon mal besser als der bescheidene Blizzard-Downloader, der Fakt hat sich auch bei StarCraft 2 nicht geändert) und direkt festgestellt, dass sich das Design eigentlich wie ein WoW in HD und ein wenig anderer Hülle darbietet - allein die Tatsache, wie man einen Schurken mit Combo-Punkten spielt. Anfangs warf ich dem Entwickler noch "Plagiat!" vor, später stellte ich jedoch fest, dass es wohl die beste Entscheidung war, sich hier am Genre-König zu orientieren: Spielend leicht fügten sich meine 2 Jahre Schurkenerfahrung wieder zusammen und das Questen wurde zur schönsten Spielerei. 
Gut, ich dachte mir natürlich irgendwann, wenn man schon das Spielsystem von Blizzard geklaut hat, was dann noch? Da überraschte mich Rift dann wieder, als ich, als angehender Skeptiker, die ersten Angriffe auf die Schutzsteine meiner Verbündete registrierte und mich direkt ein eine wesentlich dynamischere Welt versetzt fühlte. Ebenso die Risse: Wo am Abend kurz vor dem Ausloggen noch gähnende Steppe klaffte, fand ich tags darauf einen Tornado aus Wasser vor, in dem Mobs wie ich sie noch nicht gesehen hatte, umherwackelten. Oh! Und man erhielt Belohnungen für das Schliessen! Gefällt!
Ich bin nun Stufe 29 nach etwa 2 Wochen Spielzeit und muss sagen: Die 20 Euro haben sich bisher mehr als rentiert. Meine Motivation, Level 50 zu erreichen und den Endcontent zu erleben, ist ungemindert hoch, das Questen ist relativ unterhaltsam (so unterhaltsam, wie Questen sein kann in einem MMO eben), ich bin bis jetzt noch in kein Levelloch gefallen, es waren eigentlich immer genügend Quests für meine Stufe vorhanden; obwohl ich auf einem PvP-Server spiele, ist Lowies ganken bisher kein Thema (okay, da war dieses eine Mal...), stattdessen freut man sich diebisch, wenn man mit gleichleveligen Charakteren feindlicher Fraktionen ein wenig Open PvP nebenbei betreiben kann, was dem Spielspass nur gut tut. 
Ich halte es Rift zugute, dass es sich noch in einem relativ jungen Stadium befindet und es sich ungeniert bei den Qualitäten anderer MMO's bedient - damit ist erst mal ausgeschlossen, dass man einen zu großen Fehler macht, der zahllose Spieler vergrault (die Einbindung von Addons scheint ja auch noch relativ jung zu sein). 

Insgesammt bin ich angenehm überrascht von Rift, da es sich anfangs wie ein besser gestalteter WoW-Klon angefühlt hat - taucht man jedoch ein wenig tiefer, merkt man, dass im Endeffekt nur das Beste genommen wurde, um Spielern den Einstieg leichter zu machen und genug neues beigemischt wurde, um interessant zu bleiben (zumindest für mich als Neueinsteiger - die Zeit wird zeigen, wie es sich mit der Langzeitmotivation verhält). 

tl;dr - Lohnt sich der Einstieg in Rift? - Wenn man WoW aufgrund der Quietschgrafik satt hat und mit einer wesentlich dynamischeren Welt zurrecht kommt, dazu guten Support seitens des Entwicklers haben möchte (ich war überrascht, als ich als Publisher mofo Ubisoft entdeckt hatte, aber meine Befürchtungen haben sich bisher nicht bestätigt) und mit einem sicherlich wachsendem MMO weitermachen möchte - Ja.
Womit ich auf meine Eingangsquote zurückkommen will - /word.

(PS: Oh Wunder, mein Account wurde selbst nach über einem Jahr Inaktivität nicht gelöscht - danke buffed!  )


----------



## Borgosh (27. Dezember 2011)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> und mit einem sicherlich wachsendem MMO weitermachen möchte - Ja.



Sehr gewagte -- in meinen Augen völlig falsche -- Prognose.


----------



## DoktorElmo (27. Dezember 2011)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> sicherlich wachsendem MMO weitermachen möchte - Ja.



Wie mein Vorposter bereits geschrieben hat, dass stimmt leider nicht. Die großen (Progress)-Gilden 
haben mit Rift schonwieder aufgehört und durch den gratis Server Transfer kommt auf keinem Server eine gute Community zusammen da alle möglichst assozial spielen und wenn der Ruf dann ganz im Eimer ist, gehen sie einfach auf einen anderen Server.

Ich habe es 2 Monate lang auch sehr gern gespielt, habe dann aufgehört weil der Großteil meiner Freunde aufgehört hat und konnte mich nicht mehr wirklich motivieren, trotz Gratis-WE´s, weiterzuspielen. Die Server waren zum Zeitpunkt des letzten Gratis-WE´s übrigens schon viel leerer als noch im April...


----------



## Squizzel (27. Dezember 2011)

Gönnt euch einfach mal den Spaß und geht zur Primetime auf die "gut besuchten" deutschen Server und gebt dort "/who 20-29", "/who 30-39" und "/who 40-49"ein. Dann seht ihr wie gut Rift besucht ist


----------



## Thestixxxx (29. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt will ich noch mal meinen Senf.

Obwohl ich von anfang an Skeptisch war fand ich Rift am anfang auch ganz nett, weil man vieles was man in WoW mal gelernt hatte hier mal wieder aus der Mottenkiste holen musste, aber spätestens beim ersten Twink merkt man das die offene Welt beim lvln stinklangweilig ist.

Schon alleine das alle Rassen ein Startgebiet haben ....

Das Potenzial der Rätsel und co wird völlig verschenkt weil man da nie rangeführt wird.

Trion scheint das auch nicht zu Kratzen statt hier mal was zu unternehmen wird ausser Nerfs nur Content für die Nerds nachgeschoben (Glutinsel usw.)

Wie gesagt für die paar Kröten kann man sicher mal reingucken aber ich denke auch Trion hats mal wieder verkackt.


----------



## Ravolos (29. Dezember 2011)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Gönnt euch einfach mal den Spaß und geht zur Primetime auf die "gut besuchten" deutschen Server und gebt dort "/who 20-29", "/who 30-39" und "/who 40-49"ein. Dann seht ihr wie gut Rift besucht ist



Achso, dieser Befehl, der nur maximal 50 Chars in der dann erscheinenden Liste auflistet? Auch zu Zeiten als Rift ohne Ende Warteschlangen hatte?


----------



## Borgosh (29. Dezember 2011)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Wie gesagt für die paar Kröten kann man sicher mal reingucken aber ich denke auch Trion hats mal wieder verkackt.



Mal wieder? Was haben sie den vor Rift "verkackt"?


----------



## Squizzel (29. Dezember 2011)

Ravolos schrieb:


> Achso, dieser Befehl, der nur maximal 50 Chars in der dann erscheinenden Liste auflistet? Auch zu Zeiten als Rift ohne Ende Warteschlangen hatte?



Drei mal darfst du raten warum ich gerade die Levelbereiche 20 bis 49 aufgeführt habe und nicht die 50...

Ich habe mich auf Brutmutter (oder war es Brutwacht?), einer der vollsten Server, irgendwann gewundert warum ich mit 38 als Supporter, Heiler und Tank nie in eine Instanz komme. Nachdem mir Freitags und Samstags zur Primetime (19:00-24:00) immer weniger als 10 Spieler ausgespuckt wurden, wußte ich warum.


----------



## Thestixxxx (29. Dezember 2011)

Borgosh schrieb:


> Mal wieder? Was haben sie den vor Rift "verkackt"?



Ich meinte damit eher die vielen anderen MMOs.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (29. Dezember 2011)

Borgosh schrieb:


> Mal wieder? Was haben sie den vor Rift "verkackt"?



Warhammer ...


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Dezember 2011)

Warhammer ist/war von Trion?

Dachte, das ist von EA/Mythic.

Klar, ein paar Leute von Trion haben auch irgendwas an Warhammer gemacht, aber dann bitte auch Aion, WoW & Co. aufführen, wenn man darüber spricht, was Trion schon alles verkackt haben soll.


----------



## Belo79 (23. Januar 2012)

Ich habe letztes WE bei diese Aktion mal wieder in Rift reingeschaut. Was soll ich sagen, ich habe nun wieder ein aktives Abo 

Es hat sich seit Release sehr viel getan und es macht richtig Laune. Das die Spielerzahlen extrem gesunken sind konnte ich nicht feststellen. 
Ich bin auf dem Server Brutmutter unterwegs und dort waren gestern Abend allein in Sanctum locker 200 bis 250 Leute auf der Seite der Wächter unterwegs, selbst im Low Lvl Bereich rennen massig Leute durch die Gegend. Man kann auch 1x Woche kostenlos den Server wechseln. 

Sehr positiv ist noch, dass die anderen Spieler ein sehr gutes Verhalten an den Tag legen, die Com ist klasse. Der Dungeonfinder in Rift geht auch recht fix auf (5 - 15 Minuten).


Mein einzigster Minuspunkt ist, dass die Grafikengine nach wie vor ihre Macken hat. Mein PC liegt im guten Mittelbereich und braucht sich eigentlich nicht zu verstecken (I5 auf 4Ghz,8gb,GTX470), aber sobald ich die Schatten hochdrehe, habe ich diese fiesen Ruckler (obwohl die Frames über 60 liegen).


Über den Minuspunkt kann ich hinwegsehen, ich bleibe erst mal dabei.


----------



## Gast1651525802 (23. Januar 2012)

Ich bin seit dem letzten Wochenende auch wieder dabei. Ging auch zügig und flüssig bis lvl 30.

Bin auf Brutmutter Skeptiker. In der Freimark und Steinfeld sind mir ohne Witz andauernd gleichgesinnte über den Weg gelaufen!

Ich fühlte mich jedenfalls überhaupt nicht allein. 

Und die neue Glutinsel ist auch sehr schön und vor allen Dingen sehr groß. Das wird sicher spaßig mit lvl 50.

Have fun


----------



## Thjodrerir (23. Januar 2012)

Belo79 schrieb:


> Mein einzigster Minuspunkt ist, dass die Grafikengine nach wie vor ihre Macken hat. Mein PC liegt im guten Mittelbereich und braucht sich eigentlich nicht zu verstecken (I5 auf 4Ghz,8gb,GTX470), aber sobald ich die Schatten hochdrehe, habe ich diese fiesen Ruckler (obwohl die Frames über 60 liegen).



Die Schattenoption in Rift funktioniert bei mir auch nicht richtig. Habe alle Optionen (inkl. Ultra auf Basiseinstellungen) an,habe dann durchschnittlich
45-55 fps. Stelle ich die Schatten auf mittel, maximal 40 und mit kompletten Schatten komme ich maximal auf 30 fps. Vielleicht reicht mein System ja auch 
nicht :/

Mein System:

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz (8 CPUs), ~2.0GHz (2.9GHz in Turbomode)
Memory: 12288MB RAM (12 G
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560M mit 1,5 GB VRAM

Keine Flames zum Prozessor, es handelt sich hier um einen Laptop


----------



## Belo79 (23. Januar 2012)

Ein ganz guter Tipp ist, dass man Kantenglättung,V-Sync und AF direkt über den Graifkkartentreiber einstellt, das hat bei mir locker 30 Frames gebracht.
Ich habe Schatten nur für Umgebung aktiviert und die Bodendichte (Sträucher etc.) auf min gestellt.

Es läuft gut, aber nicht absolut optimal, man kann damit aber leben.


----------



## HansMowlwurf (23. Januar 2012)

Zu dem "bonus" wochenende habe ich auch mal wieder reingeschaut und muss sagen Rift ist momentan das beste MMORPG, ich kann nicht verstehen warum die Spielerzahlen so realativ gering sind. Es macht eigentlich alles was voherige Spiele geboten haben besser und hat selbst einige nette Neuerungen. Auch wenn ich nach vielen vielen aktiven MMORPG Jahren keins mehr spiele kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, schaut es euch an! es lohnt sich.


----------



## Thjodrerir (23. Januar 2012)

Ich denke das die Leute immer noch die Meinung vom noch nicht ausgereiften Spiel haben. Deshalb sind die Spielerzahlen so niedrig.


----------



## Anvy (23. Januar 2012)

Ich bin eigentlich froh, dass es nicht so viele spielen. So bleiben die ganzen Kiddies weg und man hat eine angenehme Atmosphäre. Kann Random-Inis gehen und auch mal den ein oder anderen Fehler machen ohne gleich beleidigt zu werden. Dadurch bleib das Spiel auf einem gewissen Niveau und wird nicht zu Tode generft. 

Wobei ich auch behaupten kann, dass Brutmutter mittlerweile sehr voll ist. Zu voll für meinen Geschmack... ._.


----------



## Babsaliena (23. Januar 2012)

Ich bin auf Akala und bin mit der Population ganz zufrieden. Könnten ein paar mehr sein, aber generell taugt mir die Community total. Super-angenehm!

Ob sich der Einstieg lohnt? Allemal!! Nach so vielen Jahren WoW war der Schritt dort aufzuhören, das Beste, was ich seit langem getan habe! Ich gebe zu, die Entscheidung WoW zu beenden fiel mir wirklich sehr schwer. Man ist eben mit seinem Char, den man jahrelang gespielt hat und mit der Gilde sehr verbunden. 

Dennoch nahm die Fadesse in WoW Überhand und jetzt in Rift zu daddeln ist einfach endlich wieder großes Kino, jede Menge Spaß, neue Erlebnisse, tolle Community.

Ich habe es keine Sekunde bereut.


----------



## La Saint (24. Januar 2012)

Maniaccc schrieb:


> Hi Leute, mich würde mal interessieren ob sich Rift lohnt, da ich gerade ne MMO Alternative suche. Es wäre schön wenn ihr mal Pro und Contra aufzählen könnt aber bitte objektiv gesehen und nicht aus Fanboy oder Rifthasser sicht



Die Frage, ob es sich für dich lohnt kann keiner außer dir selbst beantworten. Was ich dir aber beantworten kann ist die Frage, ob Trion für dich ungefährlich ist. Und da kann ich mit aller Gewißheit sagen: aber selbstverständlich.

Denn der Blitz schlägt niemals zweimal an der gleichen Stelle ein. Da Trion seine gesamten Kundendaten inklusive der Adressen, Alter, Bankverbindungen und Kreditkartennummern schon vor Weihnachten in der Welt verteilt hat, werden deine Daten jetzt sicher sein.

Dafür spricht auch die Tatsache, dass Firmen wie Trion lernfähig sind. Nachdem schon kurz nach Release durch Trions Fehler 20.000 (in Worten: zwanzigtausend) Spieleaccounts gehackt wurden, und jetzt 1.200.000 (in Worten: einskommazwei Millionen) Kundendaten bei der russischen Mafia gelandet sind, wird Trion den gleichen Fehler gewiß nicht zum dritten Mal machen. Der Accounterstellung steht also nichts im Wege. 

Was das Spiel selbst betrifft, da kann ich nur von dem Stand vor einem Monat erzählen. Als friedliebender Mensch wird es dir sicher entgegenkommen, das PvP nicht mehr spielbar ist. Außerdem wirst du sicher die Ruhe schätzen, die auf den Servern herrscht. Nicht diese Hektik, wie an einem Samstagvormittag in einer Fußgängerzone. Mehr so wie in Alaska in den Wäldern, kurz bevor der Schnee einsetzt. Und da dir Routine und Beständigkeit wichtiger sind als ständige Hektik, wird dir auf Level 50 das wochenlange Farmen von sinnlosem Content sicher entgegen kommen. Wobei hier die Information wichtig ist, dass du das Grinden auch solo erledigen kannst.

Viel Spaß also bei Rift

cu
Lasaint


----------



## tekkon123 (24. Januar 2012)

La schrieb:


> Die Frage, ob es sich für die lohnt kann keiner außer dir selbst beantworten. Was ich dir aber beantworten kann ist die Frage, ob Trion für dich ungefährlich ist. Und da kann ich mit aller Gewißheit sagen: aber selbstverständlich.
> 
> Denn der Blitz schlägt niemals zweimal an der gleichen Stelle ein. Da Trion seine gesamten Kundendaten inklusive der Adressen, Alter, Bankverbindungen und Kreditkartennummern schon vor Weihnachten in der Welt verteilt hat, werden deine Daten jetzt sicher sein.
> 
> ...


Meine güte.Hau endlich ab.Im Offi Forum hast du nur Müll von dir gegeben und nun machst du hier weiter.
Unfassbar.


----------



## Thestixxxx (24. Januar 2012)

tekkon123 schrieb:


> Meine güte.Hau endlich ab.Im Offi Forum hast du nur Müll von dir gegeben und nun machst du hier weiter.
> Unfassbar.



La Saint hat imho genau Recht und wiso sollen nur Meinungen durch die Rosa Brille erlaubt sein.


----------



## Mixin (25. Januar 2012)

Warum? Ganz einfach - weil es das Spiel nicht verdient hat fertig gemacht zu werden. Genauso wenig wie die rosarote Brille aufzusetzen!
Es ist im Vergleich einfach ein solides MMO mit guter Grafik, mit einer Firma die Patches und Neuigkeiten in einer Geschwindikeit rausbringt wie kein
anderes MMO im Vergleich. Ja - für PVP wurde das Rad nicht neu erfunden und auch die KF´s sind nicht besonders innovativ aber vergleichbar 
mit dem 3 Buchstaben-Spiel (für KF´s) und im Moment mit Sicherheit besser als bei SWTOR^^
Was die leeren Server betrifft - es gibt immer noch einige sehr gut besuchte und ich hatte erst gestern eine "Warteschlange" 
Was ich Trion zum Vorwurf machen könnte währe die schlechte Marketingpolitik in Europa, denn dieses grundsolide Game müsste definitiv mehr Spieler haben..
Auf jeden Fall werden Dinge von der Community schnell umgesetzt und auch fürs PVP gibts ein Licht am Horizont mit den Söldnern (wobei dies mit Sicherheit zu spät kommt)...
Ansonsten sollte man sich mal vor Augen führen, was alles in dem Spiel vorhanden ist für ein 1-jähriges MMO:
- Chroniken für 1/2 Spieler um Nichtraidern das Design/Bosse trotzdem nicht vorzuenthalten
- Sofortabenteuer (rein und los geht´s)
- gut aufgebaute Inis (inkl. Mastermodes) und Raids, ergo genug zu tun für 50er
- Erfahrungspunkte nach Maxlevel sammeln
- viele verschiedene Rifts (Handwerk / Raidrifts / kleine /große / Specials)
- tolle Kombinationsmöglichkeiten bei den Berufungen
- Artefakte und Erfolgssystem wie bei dem MMO mit 3 Buchstaben
- nette Gimicks wie Rift Mobile
- die Glutinsel mit weiteren nettes Features (Ebenenwerfer, Verteidigen von Stellungen...) usw usw.
- auch ja nicht zu vergessen die im Moment noch bessere hilfsbereite Community^^
Als Kritisch könnte man...
- das Handwerk betrachten (Standardkost)
- die etwas zu klein geratene Welt (wobei ich auch hier noch nicht 100% erkundet habe)
- einige etwas abgehackte Animationen (Reiten etc)

Alles in allem für mich und meine Frau die beste Alternative für im Moment auf dem Markt befindlichem, da mir WOW nicht mehr zusagt und
SWTOR nach dem leveln nicht gefällt (inkl dem PVP). Und wir haben immer noch Freude an Rift und nur darauf kommt es doch an oder?
Und dies hat nicht unbedingt etwas mit "rosaroter Brille" zu tun, gelle? ^^

Also - einfach ein eigenes Bild machen!


----------



## La Saint (25. Januar 2012)

tekkon123 schrieb:


> La schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Frage, ob es sich für dich lohnt kann keiner außer dir selbst beantworten. Was ich dir aber beantworten kann ist die Frage, ob Trion für dich ungefährlich ist. Und da kann ich mit aller Gewißheit sagen: aber selbstverständlich.
> ...



Tja, ganz so einfach geht das nicht.^^

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber hier eine aktuelle News

http://www.gulli.com...ebot-2012-01-25

Trion erklärt seine Zusammenarbeit mit EA und wird Rift demnächst über Origin vertreiben und verwalten. 

Auf der einen Seite haben wir mit Origin die Spyware schlechthin, die sogar von der Verbraucherzentrale abgemahnt wurde. Und da muß viel passieren bis sich eine deutsche Verbraucherzentrale bewegt. 

Auf der anderen Seite haben wir eine Firma, die in einem noch nie dagewesenen Ausmaß sorglos mit hochsensiblen Kundendaten umgeht und die sich zigfach im Bereich der Netzwerktechnik als unfähig erwiesen hat. Die Beispiele sind endlos und reichen vom steinzeitlichen Teleporthack bis zum selbstverschuldeten Massenaccounthack.

Da wächst zusammen, was zusammen gehört.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Thestixxxx (25. Januar 2012)

Mixin schrieb:


> Warum? Ganz einfach - weil es das Spiel nicht verdient hat fertig gemacht zu werden. Genauso wenig wie die rosarote Brille aufzusetzen!"......




Ich könnte fast alle Punkte von dir widerlegen aber ich lass es da sowas immer subjektiv ist.

Ich überlasse das ganze mal der Communitiy, die Zahlen sind zwar von einem Drittanbieteraddon aber denke ich durch Servertransfair und Freiwochenende eher zu hoch.

Es dürfte also auf Deutschen Servern max 3000 aktive Accounts geben
http://relict-rift.de/riftpopulation/.


----------



## Thoraros (25. Januar 2012)

[font="Tahoma, Verdana, Arial"]Willkommen auf Rift Population, diese Seite berechnet aus Userdaten die Serverbevölkerungen der europäischen RIFT Shards.

Auf allen europäischen RIFT-Shards tummeln sich aktuell 12.445 aktive Charaktere. Davon spielen 6.736 auf Seiten der Wächter und 5.709 auf Seiten der Skeptiker. Die meistgespielte Klasse ist der Schurke. Die Klasse Krieger ist am unbeliebtesten.

Alle diese Daten wurden von Usern mit Hilfe des Rift Population Addons gesammelt, dabei gilt um so mehr Spieler das Addon nutzen um so genauer fallen die Statistiken auf dieser Seite aus. Im Moment nutzen 16 Spieler das Addon. Dies sind keine offiziellen Daten! Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr![/font]
[font="Tahoma, Verdana, Arial"]
[/font]
[font="Tahoma, Verdana, Arial"]nuff said :O [/font][font="Tahoma, Verdana, Arial"]Laut Serverstatus sind die meisten gut besucht und Flamer wie Lasaint einfach ignorieren [/font]


----------



## tekkon123 (25. Januar 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Ich könnte fast alle Punkte von dir widerlegen aber ich lass es da sowas immer subjektiv ist.
> 
> Ich überlasse das ganze mal der Communitiy, die Zahlen sind zwar von einem Drittanbieteraddon aber denke ich durch Servertransfair und Freiwochenende eher zu hoch.
> 
> ...


Hättest du mal richtig gelesen,hättes du gesehe das ganze 17 Spieler dieses Addon nutzen.
Soviel zur Aussagekraft.
Was mich eher interressiert,warum versuchst du krampfhaft Rift tot zu sprechen?
Du musst Sorgen haben...

@Lasaint:Keiner muss da kaufen.Gibt genug andere wege.Aber passt scho.Da du ja mit SWTOR anfängst,hast du sicherlich schon das FBI verständigt um dich zu schützen.


----------



## myxir21 (25. Januar 2012)

tekkon123 schrieb:


> Hättest du mal richtig gelesen,hättes du gesehe das ganze 17 Spieler dieses Addon nutzen.
> Soviel zur Aussagekraft.
> Was mich eher interressiert,warum versuchst du krampfhaft Rift tot zu sprechen?
> Du musst Sorgen haben...
> ...




Er hat halt Angst, das sein Lieblingsspiel SWTOR aufgrund der massiven Kritik in der Versenkung verschwindet. Daher versucht er halt noch was mitzureissen (Siehe seine Kritiken auch zu anderen Spielen wie Tera etc...)


----------



## Belo79 (25. Januar 2012)

La schrieb:


> Tja, ganz so einfach geht das nicht.^^
> 
> Nur der Vollständigkeit halber hier eine aktuelle News
> 
> ...



GGäähhhnnn...Du bist sowas von öde


----------



## Raaandy (26. Januar 2012)

La schrieb:


> Tja, ganz so einfach geht das nicht.^^
> 
> Nur der Vollständigkeit halber hier eine aktuelle News
> 
> ...



Mit deinem fundiertem Halbwissen solltst du Bildredakteur werden o_O

1. Ja Trion vermarktet nun auch das Spiel über Origin. Das wörtichen AUCH ist hier wichtig. Denn es läuft weiterhin auch über Steam, und was ganz wichtig ist, man brauch weder Steam noch Origin zum spielen. 

2. Ja Origin war eine versteckte Spyware, nachdem das auflog, hat man das nun entsprechen geändert. Ich halte auch nix von dem Program, aber mittlerweile ist es unbedenklich.

3. Ja Hacks gab es... es wurde wohl auch emfpindliche Daten gehackt. Aber in dieser Zeit trifft das leider alle... ob das nun "kleinere" Unternehmen sind wie Trion, oder rießen Imperien wie Sony... Man hat daraus gelernt und man hat nun ja auch Sicherheitsfragen eingebaut. 

Ja hier wächst zusammen was zusammen gehört, nämlich ein sehr gutes Spiel. Und du bist nicht dabei


----------



## Tetsuo11 (30. Januar 2012)

Ich melde mich dann hiermit mal zurück, aus SWTOR...als SW-Fanboi bitter enttäuscht worden und in Rift sofort wieder heimisch gefühlt nachdem ich mich nach Monaten wieder mal eingeloggt habe, Wow wird zwar immer noch nebenher gezockt, aber nur 2 mal die Woche zu den Raids, da geht faktisch gar nix mehr.

Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen Rift zumindest man anzuspielen, es kochen zwar alle nur mit Wasser im MMO-Segment und die großen neuen Ideen werden wohl nimmer kommen, aber im Vergelich zu vielen anderen Games macht Rift einiges besser, insbesondere die Beschäftigung auf max-Lvl ist halt gegeben und das ist viel Wert.


----------



## Kooki (31. Januar 2012)

Tetsuo11 schrieb:


> Ich melde mich dann hiermit mal zurück, aus SWTOR...als SW-Fanboi bitter enttäuscht worden und in Rift sofort wieder heimisch gefühlt nachdem ich mich nach Monaten wieder mal eingeloggt habe, Wow wird zwar immer noch nebenher gezockt, aber nur 2 mal die Woche zu den Raids, da geht faktisch gar nix mehr.
> 
> Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen Rift zumindest man anzuspielen, es kochen zwar alle nur mit Wasser im MMO-Segment und die großen neuen Ideen werden wohl nimmer kommen, aber im Vergelich zu vielen anderen Games macht Rift einiges besser, insbesondere die Beschäftigung auf max-Lvl ist halt gegeben und das ist viel Wert.



Das Stimmt 

und vor allem, wie ich schon mehrmals erwähnt habe. Qualitätsmässig gibts im Moment kein besseres MMO als Rift. Es stimmt einfach alles. Gameplay, Grafik, Kundensupport, Endcontent.

Einziges Problem ---> Freunde überzeugen


----------



## Xbow (31. Januar 2012)

Habs mir heute gekauft 
Der Servertransfer ist auch kostenlos oder hab ich das falsch gesehen ?
Man ist auch nicht auf Origin angewiesen. Es gibt zig Möglichkeiten das Spiel zu kaufen 
und die meisten sogar um einiges billiger


----------



## ari223 (31. Januar 2012)

Nach 1 1/2 Monat Swator bin ich wieder zurück zu Rift .
Nach dem völlig *verbugten* und *stellenweise nicht spielbaren* Swator bin ich froh wieder bei Rift zu sein.
Hier stimmt das Gamplay und die Grafik, bei Swator ist die Story gut und das war es aber auch.


----------



## Giwopti (1. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte erst einen Monat nach Release gespielt und hab letzte Woche meine Account reaktiviert und ich muss ehrlich sagen das es mir richtig viel Spass macht. Mein Char ist jetzt auf 47 und ich freu schon richtig auf Stufe 50 bei den vielen Sachen die man dort machen kann. 
Also aus meiner Perspektive lohnt sich der Einstieg auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Tennisstar (3. Februar 2012)

...bin auch wieder back und hab folgendes gelernt: mann weiss erst wie gut dass Rift ist, nachdem man SWTOR gespielt hat!!!


----------



## Nahemis (3. Februar 2012)

Rift ist schon ein schönes mmorpg. Ich habs auch bis lvl 50 gespielt, bin dann aber zu SWToR wegen der coolen Story und dem Setting.


----------



## Raaandy (5. Februar 2012)

ich könnte mir in den A$§% beißen... 60 Tage Gamecard für das falsche Spiel (SWToR) in völliger Euphorie gekauft... ich will auch wieder zurück nach Rift *grrr* aber zwei Abo-Spiele kommen mir nich in die Tüte^^ Naja so wird eben nochmal Skyrim ausgepackt *g*


----------



## Enrico300 (5. Februar 2012)

Bin jetzt auch wieder bei Rift !


----------



## Fr3ak3r (5. Februar 2012)

irgendwie bin ich zu 3 freitagen gekommen, glaub durch pw erneuern.
auf jedenfall hab ichs mal wieder angespielt, erstmal der schock, mein server wurde in irgendwas umgewandelt, testserver, oder so und nun gibt es kein rp-pvp server mehr, reine pvp server haben kaum spieler, also nach brutwacht, der wohl letzte halbwegs gefüllte dt. server.
also die grafik empfinde ich immer noch als schlecht, questen ist sehr langweilig, beides find ich in swtor besser.
nur die freie welt ist viel besser als in swtor, aber bringt auf nen pve-server recht wenig, gegner flaggen sich ja eh nur pvp wenn sie in der überzahl sind.

ich überbrücke dann lieber mit swtor die zeit bis zu gw2, the secret world, oder auch tera



Tennisstar schrieb:


> ...bin auch wieder back und hab folgendes gelernt: mann weiss erst wie gut SWTOR ist, nachdem man RIFT gespielt hat!!!



fixed


----------



## Thoraros (5. Februar 2012)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> irgendwie bin ich zu 3 freitagen gekommen, glaub durch pw erneuern.
> auf jedenfall hab ichs mal wieder angespielt, erstmal der schock, mein server wurde in irgendwas umgewandelt, testserver, oder so und nun gibt es kein rp-pvp server mehr, reine pvp server haben kaum spieler, also nach brutwacht, der wohl letzte halbwegs gefüllte dt. server.
> ...



Öhm, Rift Lite ermöglicht es dir bis Level 20 ohne zeitliche Begrenzung zu zocken ... alle deutschen Server sind durch die Reihe hinweg gut gefüllt, aber schau doch selbst:
http://eu.riftgame.com/de/shardstatus/

Die Server, die jetzt auf Niedrig stehen, wechseln von Tag zu Tag sprich Rift ist immer noch gut dabei x)
Star Wars an sich ist ein tolles MMO, keine Frage, aber muss man sich deshalb mit Rift Fans bashen oder vice versa?


----------



## Thestixxxx (5. Februar 2012)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Öhm, Rift Lite ermöglicht es dir bis Level 20 ohne zeitliche Begrenzung zu zocken ... alle deutschen Server sind durch die Reihe hinweg gut gefüllt, aber schau doch selbst:
> http://eu.riftgame.com/de/shardstatus/
> 
> Die Server, die jetzt auf Niedrig stehen, wechseln von Tag zu Tag sprich Rift ist immer noch gut dabei x)



Es gibt 7 Deutsche Server. 

Brutmutter und Brutwacht sind voll und auf Immerwacht und Akala sind auch relativ viele Spieler.


Oh man lese eben das die letzte grosse Wächtergilde vom Server ist wo ich mal gespielt hab, fand den Namen "Granitstaub" immer cool.    

LaVida


----------



## Berserk (6. Februar 2012)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> irgendwie bin ich zu 3 freitagen gekommen, glaub durch pw erneuern.
> auf jedenfall hab ichs mal wieder angespielt, erstmal der schock, mein server wurde in irgendwas umgewandelt, testserver, oder so und nun gibt es kein rp-pvp server mehr, reine pvp server haben kaum spieler, also nach brutwacht, der wohl letzte halbwegs gefüllte dt. server.
> also die grafik empfinde ich immer noch als schlecht, questen ist sehr langweilig, beides find ich in swtor besser.
> nur die freie welt ist viel besser als in swtor, aber bringt auf nen pve-server recht wenig, gegner flaggen sich ja eh nur pvp wenn sie in der überzahl sind.
> ...



sorry,aber zum Beispiel heute Abend war eine 1200er queue auf Brutmutter...
daher zieht das Argument mit "der letzte halbwegs gefüllte dt.server" nicht..
Aber nunja, SWTOR ist einfach unausgereift - bis lvl 27 gespielt - in die Ecke getreten...sowas langweiliges habe ich ewig nicht mehr gespielt, es ist ein Dragon-Age-Lite mit "Coop" aspekten...


----------



## Berserk (6. Februar 2012)

Zu Thestixxxx:
sorry,aber zum Beispiel heute Abend war eine 1200er queue auf Brutmutter...
daher zieht das Argument mit "der letzte halbwegs gefüllte dt.server" nicht..
Aber nunja, SWTOR ist einfach unausgereift - bis lvl 27 gespielt - in die Ecke getreten...sowas langweiliges habe ich ewig nicht mehr gespielt, es ist ein Dragon-Age-Lite mit "Coop" aspekten...
Und die SWTOR Grafik als "besser" zu empfinden... sorry,die ist aber auf WoW Niveau,richtig ekelhafte Texturen auf Konsolen-Level... 
Die quests sind echt scheiße in Rift,aber ansonsten ?
Es bietet einfach zu viel ,vorallem ab Lvl 50 - als dass man es schlecht finden könnte..
[/quote]


----------



## Fr3ak3r (6. Februar 2012)

> Und die SWTOR Grafik als "besser" zu empfinden... sorry,die ist aber auf WoW Niveau,richtig ekelhafte Texturen auf Konsolen-Level...



auf wow niveau weil comicgrafik? hört sich an als wenn du swtor nie gespielt hast, rift sieht sicherlich nicht schlecht aus, aber das gesamtpaket auf grafik, sound und atmosphäre find ich in swtor einfach besser.





> Öhm, Rift Lite ermöglicht es dir bis Level 20 ohne zeitliche Begrenzung zu zocken ... alle deutschen Server sind durch die Reihe hinweg gut gefüllt, aber schau doch selbst:
> http://eu.riftgame.com/de/shardstatus/



danke für den tip, hat man da freie serverwahl und kann man seinen bestehenden account dazu nutzen?


----------



## Jonestone (6. Februar 2012)

Also jetzt muss ich hier auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

Rift ist ein rundum gelungenes und sehr komfortables Spiel.
Es gibt für alle genug zu tun und es sind viele instanzen und raids vorhanden. Auch empfinde ich meinen Server alles andere als leer.

klar ist in den ersten gebieten nicht mehr viel los. aber das erwartet doch auch niemand ernsthaft oder? ist in anderen spielen doch auch nicht anders. 

Ich empfehle jedem mal die ersten 20 level auszuprobieren (am besten mit nem freund oder mehreren). Und wenns gefällt: das spiel ist mitlerweile günstig zu haben.

Die Geschwindigkeit, mit der trion neue Inhalte raushaut ist echt bemerkenswert. Die Inis und Raids sind sehr abwechslungsreich und sehr gut gemacht und die Festung Hammerhall (t4) ist der absolute Hammer. 

Star Wars war nicht mein Fall, also bin ich zurück zu Rift und werde da auch erstmal bleiben

in diesem Sinne
Jonei


----------



## Thestixxxx (6. Februar 2012)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> danke für den tip, hat man da freie serverwahl und kann man seinen bestehenden account dazu nutzen?



Also man kann Niedrigstufige Chars auf anderen Servern erstellen.

Auf dem wo ich hochstufige Chars habe ging es nicht ob man transen kann hab ich noch nicht getestet.



Jonestone schrieb:


> Rift ist ein rundum gelungenes und sehr komfortables Spiel.



Das ist ein Punkt wo man einfach sehr geteilter Meinung sein kann jeder sollte selber testen ob Rift was für ihn ist.


----------



## Berserk (6. Februar 2012)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> auf wow niveau weil comicgrafik? hört sich an als wenn du swtor nie gespielt hast, rift sieht sicherlich nicht schlecht aus, aber das gesamtpaket auf grafik, sound und atmosphäre find ich in swtor einfach besser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab swtor bis lvl 27 gespielt,hatte mein hacken und co gemaxt, hatte 400k credits ,mein mount
und einfach keine lust mehr
das "beste" am Spiel waren die Raumschlachten, was echt traurig ist.
Die grafik ist nunmal mindestens 10 Jahre alt, schau dir die Texturen von WoW und von SWTOR an - WoW hat inzwischen höher aufgelöste models,und wow beruht auf einer alten Engine, Swtor ist "neu" und sieht trotzdem schlecht aus.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (6. Februar 2012)

Berserk schrieb:


> ich hab swtor bis lvl 27 gespielt,hatte mein hacken und co gemaxt, hatte 400k credits ,mein mount
> und einfach keine lust mehr
> das "beste" am Spiel waren die Raumschlachten, was echt traurig ist.
> Die grafik ist nunmal mindestens 10 Jahre alt, schau dir die Texturen von WoW und von SWTOR an - WoW hat inzwischen höher aufgelöste models,und wow beruht auf einer alten Engine, Swtor ist "neu" und sieht trotzdem schlecht aus.



SWTOR



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
RIFT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich seh da keinen großen unterschied, beides mit max grafik. (swtor ohne AA) 

einzig die texturen von rüstungen sind in wow höher aufgelöst und in swtor sind die texturen in zwischensequenzen ebenfalls höher aufgelöst, man will es aber aus performancegründen nicht im spiel machen.


----------



## Thjodrerir (7. Februar 2012)

Berserk schrieb:


> ich hab swtor bis lvl 27 gespielt,hatte mein hacken und co gemaxt, hatte 400k credits ,mein mount
> und einfach keine lust mehr
> das "beste" am Spiel waren die Raumschlachten, was echt traurig ist.
> Die grafik ist nunmal mindestens 10 Jahre alt, schau dir die Texturen von WoW und von SWTOR an - WoW hat inzwischen höher aufgelöste models,und wow beruht auf einer alten Engine, Swtor ist "neu" und sieht trotzdem schlecht aus.



Bevor man sich beschwert, sollte man sich informieren. Bei aktuellen Spielen, d.h kein WoW, sind die Unterschiede zwischen ultra/mittel/niedrigen Einstellungen sehr hoch.
Falls du niedrige Einstellungen hast, ist es kein Wunder, dass du über die Graphik von SWTOR meckerst.


----------



## tekkon123 (7. Februar 2012)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> SWTOR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leider sieht mann auf screenshots nicht,wie statisch bei swtor alles ist.Mach lieber ein Vid und vergleiche dann.Bei Rift bewegt sich das Grass,Wolkenschatten ziehen über das land,kleinvieh rennt durch die gegend,Rehe,Eichhörnchen,schmetterlinge und was weiss ich nicht noch alles.
Desweiteren zoome mal näher heran,Texturen bewertet mann aus der nähe,nur so sieht mann wie hochaufgelöst sie sind.
Bei swtor fühlt sich alles tot an.Da steckt einfach kein "Leben" in der Engine.
Alleine die dynamischen Licht und Schatteneffekte bei Rift sind ein Augenschmaus.


----------



## Lari (7. Februar 2012)

Als ehemaliger Rift-Spieler und jetzt auch ehemaliger SWToR-Spieler kann ich sagen: Rift motivierte mehr.
SWToR lässt sich wirklich auf Story reduzieren, der Rest wirkt unausgereift, hingeklatscht, undurchdacht. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Rift einen zweiten Frühling erlebt.

Ich fange allerdings auch nicht mehr mit Rift an, weil fast die komplette Gilde zu SWToR gewechselt ist (andere Fraktion, nicht mehr gleiche Gilde in SWToR gewesen).

Kann es aber jedem empfehlen der weniger auf die Story als aufs Gameplay achtet. Rift ist da SWToR einfach um einiges voraus, in allen Belangen.


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (7. Februar 2012)

Also wer nur auf die Grafik achtet sollte weder Rift noch SWTOR spielen, sondern Aion. Ist beiden Spielen weit voraus egal wie sehr sich jetzt einige Rift Spieler ärgern. SWTOR ist auch ein deutlich jüngeres Spiel und befindet sich auf dem Markt seit knapp einen Monat, jedoch werden ständig Verbesserungen vorgenommen und am Spiel gearbeitet. Aber warum diskutieren wir nun über SWTOR? Klar lohnt es sich Rift zu spielen, sowie aber auch WoW, Aion und SWTOR. Schau die paar Videos an, les etwas in den Rift Foren und entscheide dich. Jedes dieser Spiele hat jedoch seine Vor- und Nachteile wobei die Fans jedes Spiels die meistens nur dir Vorteile nennen werden.


----------



## hiten (7. Februar 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Als ehemaliger Rift-Spieler und jetzt auch ehemaliger SWToR-Spieler kann ich sagen: Rift motivierte mehr.
> SWToR lässt sich wirklich auf Story reduzieren, der Rest wirkt unausgereift, hingeklatscht, undurchdacht. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Rift einen zweiten Frühling erlebt.
> 
> Ich fange allerdings auch nicht mehr mit Rift an, weil fast die komplette Gilde zu SWToR gewechselt ist (andere Fraktion, nicht mehr gleiche Gilde in SWToR gewesen).
> ...



lieber lari, zirka 5-6 leute aus deiner alten gilde spielen immernoch beherzt rift und würden uns über dein zurückkommen freuen  , wenn auch bei einer anderen gilde mitlerweile, sind wir dennoch beisammen geblieben, meld dich einfach mal


----------



## Lari (7. Februar 2012)

hiten schrieb:


> lieber lari, zirka 5-6 leute aus deiner alten gilde spielen immernoch beherzt rift und würden uns über dein zurückkommen freuen  , wenn auch bei einer anderen gilde mitlerweile, sind wir dennoch beisammen geblieben, meld dich einfach mal



Ich hatte eigentlich vor mich gänzlich umzuorientieren, da raidlastige Spiele bei mir wahrscheinlich einfach durch sind 
Aber mal schauen. Seid bei Frostbringer untergekommen, oder?


----------



## Zafric (7. Februar 2012)

Moin,

Ich hab mich dazu entschieden, dass ich Freitag mit Rift anfange, wenn ich von der Arbeit komme. Hab SWToR ebenfalls gespielt und da ist die Luft raus für mich.

Meine Frage wäre jetzt nur:

Wo ist es am Sinnvollsten anzufangen? Ich wäre schon an PvP Server interessiert, aber wenn ich mir das so ansehe, ist der schach bevölkert.
Wenn mir einer nen Server empfehlen kann, und sei es dann nunmal Brutmutter (auch wenn ich ungern im Queue hänge) dann würde ich mich noch freuen, wenn man mir eine Seite empfehlen könnte.

Später werde ich vorrangig wohl Richtung PvP tendieren, aber Möglichkeit für PvE sollte auch vorhanden sein.

Danke schonmal im Voraus, wenn mir einer was empfehlen kann, wo ich mit nem Kumpel dann durchstarten könnte


----------



## Sin (7. Februar 2012)

Hatte mir von Swtor auch mehr erhofft, denke aber nicht, dass ich zu Rift zurück will. Tendiere momentan eher zu Hdro oder Aion wenns F2P wird.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (7. Februar 2012)

xontroulis-rocks schrieb:


> Also wer nur auf die Grafik achtet sollte weder Rift noch SWTOR spielen, sondern Aion. Ist beiden Spielen weit voraus egal wie sehr sich jetzt einige Rift Spieler ärgern. SWTOR ist auch ein deutlich jüngeres Spiel und befindet sich auf dem Markt seit knapp einen Monat, jedoch werden ständig Verbesserungen vorgenommen und am Spiel gearbeitet. Aber warum diskutieren wir nun über SWTOR? Klar lohnt es sich Rift zu spielen, sowie aber auch WoW, Aion und SWTOR. Schau die paar Videos an, les etwas in den Rift Foren und entscheide dich. Jedes dieser Spiele hat jedoch seine Vor- und Nachteile wobei die Fans jedes Spiels die meistens nur dir Vorteile nennen werden.



stimm ich dir zu, aion ist für mich das grafisch derzeit beste mmo, auch spielerisch sehr gut, ab f2p werd ich da auch mal wieder reinschaun.


----------



## Kronis (7. Februar 2012)

Nach der SWTOR Entäuschung habe ich mit RIFT angefangen und finde es wirklich Klasse.Eine nette Community tolle Schlachtfelder und anspruchsvolle Dungeons ich bin Glücklich.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (7. Februar 2012)

tekkon123 schrieb:


> Leider sieht mann auf screenshots nicht,wie statisch bei swtor alles ist.Mach lieber ein Vid und vergleiche dann.Bei Rift bewegt sich das Grass,Wolkenschatten ziehen über das land,kleinvieh rennt durch die gegend,Rehe,Eichhörnchen,schmetterlinge und was weiss ich nicht noch alles.
> Desweiteren zoome mal näher heran,Texturen bewertet mann aus der nähe,nur so sieht mann wie hochaufgelöst sie sind.
> Bei swtor fühlt sich alles tot an.Da steckt einfach kein "Leben" in der Engine.
> Alleine die dynamischen Licht und Schatteneffekte bei Rift sind ein Augenschmaus.



hast du swtor überhaupt gespielt, bäume und gräser bewegen sich auch in swtor, nix mit statisch.
ich finde die landschaften in swtor liebevoll gestaltet und in rift wirken sie wie aus dem generator, da bringen auch irgendwelche effektspielereien nix.

aber es kann sich ja jeder selbst ein bild machen, ich empfehle eh jeden alles selbst auszuprobieren und nicht auf meinungen im forum zu hören.


----------



## Berserk (8. Februar 2012)

Thjodrerir schrieb:


> Bevor man sich beschwert, sollte man sich informieren. Bei aktuellen Spielen, d.h kein WoW, sind die Unterschiede zwischen ultra/mittel/niedrigen Einstellungen sehr hoch.
> Falls du niedrige Einstellungen hast, ist es kein Wunder, dass du über die Graphik von SWTOR meckerst.




#1 Fanboy am Werk.
Sorry,aber SWTOR SIEHT scheiße aus
allein die innenareale, schonmal auf die Texturen geguckt ? Alles matsch,ehrlich.
Die außenareale sind ganz hübsch anzusehen,allerdings bedenke hier:
In Swtor ist jedes gebiet instanziert,du hast keinen fließenden Übergang der Zonen wie in WOW/Rift oder anderen MMOs,jedes Gebiet ist ein Zonenwechsel,und trotzdem ist die Grafik sehr.. "beschränkt"
Jeder,der irgendwas anderes behauptet,hat anscheinend absolut 0 Plan von Technik.
Und zu Rift: es hat auch nicht die "Mega grafik",allerdings wird in Rift auch deutlich mehr berechnet (Invasionen,bei denen mehrere Raids Bosse kloppen etc, da findet deutlich mehr Berechnung statt als in den Instanzierten SWTOR Gebieten)


Und zu Aion: Die Grafik ist sehr hübsch,allerdings auch nur die NPC+Spielermodels, die Umgebung ist viel gematsche (alte Engine eben) mit paar Blendereffekten(Bloom,blabla) die aber dennoch ganz hübsch anzusehen sind.


Und zu der Swtor-Grafik und dem Stand dieser werf ich mal ein Bild ein,welches so ungefähr meinen Standpunkt vollstens unterstreicht:
http://www.thejayzone.com/pics/swtor/shadows.png


----------



## Thestixxxx (8. Februar 2012)

Ich finde die Grafik ist einer der dicksten Minuspunkte in Rift da sie imho einfach unzweckmäßig ist.

Das ein MMO keine imba Grafik braucht beweist WoW schon seit Jahren. Stimmige Setups, flüssige Animationen und coole Effekte sind viel wichtiger. Sicher müsste SW TOR in der Hinsicht noch einiges nachlegen sollte aber technisch machbar sein.


----------



## Berserk (8. Februar 2012)

Wow beweist aber genau das gleiche wie Diablo2 - die Itemspirale is vorhanden,du willst immer besseres Gear,der Bedarf wird in WoW vollstens gedeckt - die Grafik ist ganz hübsch anzusehen,der Stil ist zeitlos,dennoch ist die Grafik an sich nicht gut - der stil aber schon 
WoW ist einfach nicht mehr soviel "MMO" als eher Hack&Slay - es macht Spaß,aber viel wurde aus dem alten WoW rausgenommen,was so MMOS ausmacht (Gemeindschaftsgefühl etc... die ganzen einfachen "Epix" haben aus der Masse einfach Itemgeile Spieler gemacht - nicht mehr der gemeinsame Erfolg sondern das Equipment stehen im Vordergrund)


----------



## Zafric (8. Februar 2012)

Da hier ja der SWToR<>Rift Schwanzvergleich weitergeht, wollte ich nur mal noch dazwischen Fragen, was dem Topic entspricht.
Auf welchem Realm und Seite sollte ich am besten anfangen, wenn ich am Freitag mit nem Kumpel bei Rift einsteige?


----------



## Mixin (8. Februar 2012)

Ich bin auf Brutmutter und bin hellauf begeistert - leider gibt es mitterweile so viele Leute, dass Abends Warteschlangen entstehen und somit nicht mehr zu empfehlen (wenn nicht sogar
für Neuankömmlinge gesperrt mittlerweile?). Gut besucht sind wohl dann noch Brutwacht und mit etwas Abstand Immerwacht und Akala für RP. Welche Seite ist so nicht zu beantworten - je
nachdem welcher Style / Geschichte etc. euch besser gefällt (Gut/Böse/Reittiere...) - schaut einfach mal auf der Rift -Seite vorbei... VG und viel Spass bei Rift mit der nettesten Community ever^^


----------



## Zafric (8. Februar 2012)

Danke schonmal für die Antwort.

Werde es wohl dennoch auf Brutmutter dann versuchen, wenn man drauf kommt. Muss ich halt abends früher online sein, bevor RushHour ist .

Ich meinte nur Fraktionsmäßig, wie ausgeglichen es ist. Ich kenne es von WoW, SWToR, Aion etc vom PvP, dass es für eine Seite meist schlecht aussieht, und die Wartezeiten der überbevölkerten exponentiell höher sind.
Wollte nur paar Erfahrungen einholen, wies da aussieht auf Brutmutter, bzw generell.


----------



## Berserk (8. Februar 2012)

um zur Diskussion beizutragen: Brutmutter ist nicht gesperrt - lediglich der Transfer auf diesen server ist "dicht".


----------



## Enrico300 (8. Februar 2012)

Für mich ist Rift momentan das besten MMo und was die Grafik angeht, hat Swtor gegen Rift keine Chance in Rift wirkt alles wie aus einem guß dazu kommt noch das, dass Spiel schon am Anfang sehr viel Inhalt zu bieten hat, auch auf stufe 50, ich bin rundum zufrieden.

Ps.Schaut euch das Rift Forum an und vergleicht es mal mit dem Swtor Forum, sehr viele Leute sind unzufrieden, enttäuscht und haben mit vielen unschönen Sachen zu Kämpfen.


----------



## Thestixxxx (8. Februar 2012)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Ps.Schaut euch das Rift Forum an und vergleicht es mal mit dem Swtor Forum, sehr viele Leute sind unzufrieden, enttäuscht und haben mit vielen unschönen Sachen zu Kämpfen.


 
Naja der Vergleich hinkt etwas da bei Rift im wesentlichen nur noch der harte Kern dabei ist.


----------



## Lari (8. Februar 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Naja der Vergleich hinkt etwas da bei Rift im wesentlichen nur noch der harte Kern dabei ist.



Aber auch zu Release gab es deutlich weniger Mecker-Threads als bei SWToR es momentan der Fall ist. Gut, SWToR hatte dreimal soviele Spieler wie Rift zu Release, aber auch 10 x soviele Probleme und Mecker-Threads 

Nach SWToR weiß ich jetzt allerdings, wie gut ich es in Rift hatte  Da hatte man auf Level 50 tatsächlich noch Lust einzuloggen, weils was zu tun gab. In SWToR hatte ich nach 3 Tagen auf Level 50 schon keine Lust mehr


----------



## Zafric (8. Februar 2012)

Das mit lvl 50 beruhigt mich Lari . Genau das war mein Problem als ich 50 war. Hochleveln hat schon Spaß gemacht, ganz besonders die Klassenquests. Aber danach war extreeeem schnell die Luft raus.


----------



## bimek1 (9. Februar 2012)

Ging mir bei SWTOR leider auch so, bis max Level war es wirklich gut... aber weder das pvp, noch die FPs sind wirklich motivierend... schade drum. Das war in Rift tatsächlich wesentlich motivierender.


----------



## Belo79 (9. Februar 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Naja der Vergleich hinkt etwas da bei Rift im wesentlichen nur noch der harte Kern dabei ist.



Du solltest Dir vielleicht mal ein neues Bild von der derzeitigen Situation machen bevor Du solche Aussagen triffst.
Nix alter Kern, massig neue Spieler und Wiedereinsteiger treiben in Rift ihr Unwesen.


----------



## Thestixxxx (9. Februar 2012)

Belo79 schrieb:


> Du solltest Dir vielleicht mal ein neues Bild von der derzeitigen Situation machen bevor Du solche Aussagen triffst.
> Nix alter Kern, massig neue Spieler und Wiedereinsteiger treiben in Rift ihr Unwesen.



Da auf einem Riftshard mindestens 25 000 aktive Accounts sind hast du sicher recht.


----------



## Belo79 (9. Februar 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Da auf einem Riftshard mindestens 25 000 aktive Accounts sind hast du sicher recht.



Ich gebe recht wenig auf Deine Anspielungen...die dazu auch noch recht einfach [font="arial, sans-serif"]gestrickt sind [/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]


----------



## Latella1 (28. Februar 2012)

Solange Rift ein Game ist, das man unter einen neuen bzw aktuellen Betriebssystem (Windows 7 64 bit mit DirectX 11) nicht starten kann, hat es sich als wow alternative für mich erledigt.


----------



## tekkon123 (28. Februar 2012)

Latella1 schrieb:


> Solange Rift ein Game ist, das man unter einen neuen bzw aktuellen Betriebssystem (Windows 7 64 bit mit DirectX 11) nicht starten kann, hat es sich als wow alternative für mich erledigt.


Soso.Dann nutzen ich und viele andere anscheinend ein anderes Windows 7 64 bit als du.
Du könntest mal dein Problem etwas genauer beschreiben,dann kann mann dir unter umständen auch helfen.


----------



## Thjodrerir (28. Februar 2012)

Latella1 schrieb:


> Solange Rift ein Game ist, das man unter einen neuen bzw aktuellen Betriebssystem (Windows 7 64 bit mit DirectX 11) nicht starten kann, hat es sich als wow alternative für mich erledigt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerasata (28. Februar 2012)

Latella1 schrieb:


> Solange Rift ein Game ist, das man unter einen neuen bzw aktuellen Betriebssystem (Windows 7 64 bit mit DirectX 11) nicht starten kann, hat es sich als wow alternative für mich erledigt.



BS & Treiber updaten, dann klappt das auch. 

Der Einstieg lohnt sich immernoch...Finde als Neueinsteiger noch genug Leute für Gruppenaktivitäten


----------



## Locopoco (28. Februar 2012)

Zafric schrieb:


> Ich meinte nur Fraktionsmäßig, wie ausgeglichen es ist. Ich kenne es von WoW, SWToR, Aion etc vom PvP, dass es für eine Seite meist schlecht aussieht, und die Wartezeiten der überbevölkerten exponentiell höher sind.
> Wollte nur paar Erfahrungen einholen, wies da aussieht auf Brutmutter, bzw generell.



Kann nur aus Sicht der Skeptiker reden, da habe ich das Empfinden das die Seite der Wächter deutlich mehr Spieler hat. Zumindest auf den Servern Brutwacht und Akala.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (1. März 2012)

ich hab jetz wieder mal reingeschaut.

macht echt spass 

hab die events vermisst und gibt ja mom wieder viel neues zu sehen


----------



## Mercorius (4. März 2012)

Hab gestern meinen Account mal reaktiviert um was für nebenher zu haben, macht richtig Spaß und man sieht wie es gereift ist.


----------



## Vaartaen (4. März 2012)

Also wenn jemand schon mal gespielt hat und überlegt wieder anzufangen, dem empfehle ich vll. noch n bisschen zu warten. denn am 8. märz können wiedereinsteigen eine woche kostenlos gucken, was sich alles getan hat. und das ist einiges, wenn man den (schon guten) start betrachtet!


----------



## Denieru84 (5. März 2012)

Vaartaen schrieb:


> Also wenn jemand schon mal gespielt hat und überlegt wieder anzufangen, dem empfehle ich vll. noch n bisschen zu warten. denn am 8. märz können wiedereinsteigen eine woche kostenlos gucken, was sich alles getan hat. und das ist einiges, wenn man den (schon guten) start betrachtet!



Ich finde dazu nirgends was, wo hast du das gehört? Würde nämlich auch gern mal wieder reingucken!


----------



## Kronis (6. März 2012)

Denieru84 schrieb:


> Ich finde dazu nirgends was, wo hast du das gehört? Würde nämlich auch gern mal wieder reingucken!




Kuckst du hier : 

http://www.riftgame.com/de/community/updates/carnival-ascended-events.php


----------



## Latella1 (6. März 2012)

tekkon123 schrieb:


> Soso.Dann nutzen ich und viele andere anscheinend ein anderes Windows 7 64 bit als du.
> Du könntest mal dein Problem etwas genauer beschreiben,dann kann mann dir unter umständen auch helfen.



Es ist Windows 7 Patch 1, eine Neuinstallation. 
Bei jedem Start des Games sagt er:

"Ihre DirektX 9 Variante ist veraltet, es muss neu installiert werden" 

verbindet sich mit einer Seite wo man DirectX 9 runterladen kann. 
Wozu sollte jedoch bei mir downgegradet werden auf DirectX 9 wenn das DirectX 11 (angeblich lt. Microsoft) Abwärtskompatibel ist?

Und das möchte ich nicht. Wahrscheinlich funktioniert es danach unter DirectX 9 mit Win 7 64 bit, aber es ist (zumindest für mich) keine Lösung


----------



## Lari (6. März 2012)

Latella1 schrieb:


> Wozu sollte jedoch bei mir downgegradet werden auf DirectX 9 wenn das DirectX 11 (angeblich lt. Microsoft) Abwärtskompatibel ist?
> 
> Und das möchte ich nicht. Wahrscheinlich funktioniert es danach unter DirectX 9 mit Win 7 64 bit, aber es ist (zumindest für mich) keine Lösung



Weil DX11 eben nicht alles hat, was die letzte DX9 Version mitgebracht hat.
Du downgradest im übrigen nicht, du ergänzt lediglich die vorhandene Bibliothek.


----------



## Satus (6. März 2012)

Latella1 schrieb:


> Es ist Windows 7 Patch 1, eine Neuinstallation.
> Bei jedem Start des Games sagt er:
> 
> "Ihre DirektX 9 Variante ist veraltet, es muss neu installiert werden"
> ...




Fetter User Error aber Hauptsache erstmal den RIFT Client in Frage gestellt.
Der arme Support, der sich mit solchen DAUs auseinandersetzten muss.


----------



## Zoskia (6. März 2012)

Satus schrieb:


> Fetter User Error aber Hauptsache erstmal den RIFT Client in Frage gestellt.
> Der arme Support, der sich mit solchen DAUs auseinandersetzten muss.



Ist halt nicht jeder ein PC-Experte.

Aber wie Lari schon sagte, einfach DX9 dazu installieren und dann läuft es.
Und lohnen tut es sich m.M. auf alle Fälle mal Rift aus zu testen.
Ich spiel seit ein paar Tagen mit der "Lite" Version rum und muß sagen, das es mir bisher gut gefällt (auch wenn ich ja noch nicht sooo weit gekommen bin).
Ich treffe auch andauernd Niedrig-Leveler und das nicht nur zu den abendlichen Hauptzeiten.

Es ist so gut wie sicher, daß ich mir die Tage die Vollversion hole.


----------



## Vaartaen (6. März 2012)

Zoskia schrieb:


> Ich spiel seit ein paar Tagen mit der "Lite" Version rum und muß sagen, das es mir bisher gut gefällt (auch wenn ich ja noch nicht sooo weit gekommen bin).




was war denn noch die lite version? konnte man da nur bis level 20 spielen, oder wie war das?


----------



## Quentaros (6. März 2012)

Vaartaen schrieb:


> was war denn noch die lite version? konnte man da nur bis level 20 spielen, oder wie war das?



kannst bis lvl 20 spielen und das ohne abo abzuschliessen


----------



## FarinHH (7. März 2012)

Guten Morgen ,

auch wenn ich ein eingefleischter HdRO Spieler bin.... muss ich gestehen ich bin "Fremdgegangen" in RIFT..
Und was soll ich sagen... es war toll !! ) !!

Nein ehrlich, RIFT hat sich wirklich gemausert und habe gestern den ganzen Tag in Telara (heisst das so?) verbracht und kam nicht einmal dazu
mal mein lieblings MMO HdRO zu starten.... 

Toll finde ich die ganzen möglichkeiten die ich dort machen kann (nur leider sehe ich als Neuling noch überhaupt nicht durch). 
Und für mich persönlich ganz wichtig, die Community. Und die ist wirklich sehr ruhig, nicht so stressig (kein doofes gerenne), bisher keine bösen worte (ich glaube ihr nennt das flames? - wie in WoW *hust*) - selbst in PvP nicht.

Hut ab an die RIFT Macher, ich denke ich werde nun öfters mal "Fremdgehen" und die Hobbits im Auenland alleine lassen. 

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Belgor (10. März 2012)

Habe auch seit gestern wieder mal RIFT installiert und bin überrascht das es sich so gut spielen lässt. Leider bin ich mit so vielen MMOs versorgt, das ich nicht weiß was ich wirklich spielen soll. Ich denke mir fehlt einfach eine Gilde mit TS usw wo man sich dann austauchen kann während des Spielens. Noch ist es ja gratis für Leute die schon mal ein Abo hatten. Andernfalls hätte ich noch HDRO und Star Trek online und dann noch WoW ^^ Bin auf dem Shard Brutmutter und hab mal nen Char bei den Skeptikern erstellt. Wer vielleicht eine nette Gilde hat kann sich ja mal hier melden per PN oder so


----------

